# My *APR TUNED* MK6 GTI - Stage 3 Completed !



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I wanted to post some pictures and discuss what upgrades I have done to my car. Where it started, and where it is supposed to end.

I Started out the last week of February with a 2010 Volkswagen GTI. Build date was January 2010. I got the car about fully loaded minus 4dr, navigation and DSG.

Within 500 miles on the odometer the wheels in my head for an ECU upgrade were beginning to spin. After doing some research, I decided APR was the company I wanted to go with, for many reasons.

After the ECU upgrade I Modified my car up to Stage2

For 3K miles I had this setup on my car

APR Stage 2 Fully Loaded ECU
APR FMIC
APR 3'' Downpipe
APR Carbonio Intake Stage 1 &2

And about 1K miles ago, I added a Soutbend STAGE 3 clutch disk that I received from Dean @ Futrell.

Next up was to go for the Stage 3 Kit. I had to remove some stuff, but I also added a few things. Here is the setup currently on the car :

APR Stage 3 TSI Turbo Kit
APR Stage 3 Fully Loaded ECU - stock/91/93/valet
APR FM Intercooler
APR Turboback RSC Exhaust
APR Carbonio Intake
DXD SouthBend Stage 3 clutch disk (endurance)
Autotech Motor Mount Insert

Onto the car. I was able to get the end of the week off. I got off Thursday, but arrived at the shop on Friday morning. It was estimated that 2 days would be needed to get the car done without having to rush anything. Turns out all of the old hardware was removed, and 90% of the new was installed by the end of day 1. Day 2 would consist of filling fluids, arranging the wiring and software, as well as installing the exhaust and finalizing everything. Which took place without a single hold up. I was very impressed. From what I know, there were no delays or quirky things that fell into the mechanics lap at the last minute. 

The car finally made its way to the Dynojet after some test drives and finalizing. With temps of 92F in the room I wasnt expecting optimal results. But my HP numbers were right on target. 336.2 whp. 4th gear pull.


After driving the car for 200 miles, I'm positive i'm making more power than that day. I'm not sure if its cause the engine management has done some adapting, or cause of the reduced humidity and temps. needless to say , its more power than most know what to do with. tires breaking loose some in 3rd gear ! 

Next thing i need to do is get a diff in the car. as well as upgraded brakes and suspension. 

Here are some Pictures for now. I will update the thread wtih more information in a bit
























































UPDATE - CAR IS AT 8k MILES AND HAS BEEN RUNNING GREAT !!! - 10/13/2010

mod list

*** 2010 vw golf gti CBFA - 2 door - 6mt - autobahn package - bi xenons - dynaudio *** 

-apr stage 3 tsi turbocharger kit
-apr stage 3 fully loaded ecu
-apr stage 1 (cai) intake - tsi
-apr midpipe - 3" tsi mk6
-apr rsc catback exhaust - 3" tsi mk6
-apr fmic (intercooler)
-peloquin lsd
-southbend stage 3 tsi endurance clutch "disk" - (disk only)
-neuspeed tsi turbo outlet pipe
-vf engineering engine and transmission side mounts
-autotech lower transmission mount
-vw firewall block off plug
-h&r touring cup kit
-h&r super sport springs
-neuspeed 25mm rear swaybar
-awe tsi boost tap
-awe mk6 vent mount boost gauge
-ese color matched side markers
-nokya 7K arctic white fog lights
-vw oem golf r (oem tinted) led tail lights
-vw oem tiguan charge air pipe
-vw oem d revision diverter valve
-vw oem motorsport 18' wheels
-vw oem 2010 golf tdi grill
-vw oem carpet embroidered gti floor mats
-vw oem mk6 front lip spoiler - color matched
-vagcom hex+can+usb (for coding mods)
-michelin pilot sport ps2 tires (225/40/18)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> APTuning (automotive performance tuning) in Lebanon PA did the installation on the Stage 3 Turbo Kit and Software, as well as the Southbend clutch disk, Autotech mount insert, RSC exhaust, and intake (while doing the kit).
> 
> I highly recommend APTuning if your in the northeast area.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the car you will enjoy trouble free power for many years APR has put together a nice kit :thumbup: 

Tom is also a great guy along with APTuning , really APR has a great network of dealers up here in the northeast/ tristate area ( that I personally know and have used )you really can't go wrong with any of them IMO .

Im @51Kmiles and nearly 4 years of trouble free APR Stage 3 usage as DD  Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Good luck with the car you will enjoy trouble free power for many years APR has put together a nice kit :thumbup:
> 
> Tom is also a great guy along with APTuning , really APR has a great network of dealers up here in the northeast/ tristate area ( that I personally know and have used )you really can't go wrong with any of them IMO .
> 
> Im @51Kmiles and nearly 4 years of trouble free APR Stage 3 usage as DD  Bob.G


Very good to know you have been trouble free for so long. Are you upstate NY or westchester ? and who do you use as a local shop ?

mike


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about deleting the noise pipe. I already have all the parts for it. Tiguan pipe, and the 2 matching firewall pieces to fill the void left by the pipe. 

But i'm not sure if I like the sound of the noise pipe or not, cause I have no clue what it sounds like without it functioning.

I do know that the car sounds like a Banshee now with the turboback exhaust and stage 3. before the stage 3 all i had was the downpipe. The RSC sounds so awesome, but at full throttle with boost the car is insanely loud. lol I hope people are reading that wrong, becuse the sound the RSC makes is like nothing I have heard before. The closest thing it resembles is the 04 R32 with exhaust, but not as loud when driving around normally.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

looks great! apr always puts down the best.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> Very good to know you have been trouble free for so long. Are you upstate NY or westchester ? and who do you use as a local shop ?
> 
> mike


Westchester, I do most of my own work 

I use Douglas when I need something done from the vw dealer and get all my parts from Jeff plus they are APR dealer . Ive used Rapid in the past also for software upgrades and my first 2 prior cars when APR dealer network was smaller.

Mike @ Tyrlosport , [email protected] parts, and I would not hesatate to use JR @ Redlinespeedworx , we are fortuate to have some good shops with lots of experince within a few hours of the Tristate area.:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Westchester, I do most of my own work
> 
> I use Douglas when I need something done from the vw dealer and get all my parts from Jeff plus they are APR dealer . Ive used Rapid in the past also for software upgrades and my first 2 prior cars when APR dealer network was smaller.
> 
> Mike @ Tyrlosport , [email protected] parts, and I would not hesatate to use JR @ Redlinespeedworx , we are fortuate to have some good shops with lots of experince within a few hours of the Tristate area.:thumbup:


Really good to know, I appreciate it. I also use Douglas for parts and service. I got all my stage 2 stuff from them, but had the stage 3 stuff done at APTuning.

I'm glad i got your advice becuase I was not sure which shops were viable.

did your car come with a noise pipe ? and did you remove it ? I know its a small tidbit, but i got the parts and are unsure whether to waste my time removing it or not.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> did your car come with a noise pipe ? and did you remove it ? I know its a small tidbit, but i got the parts and are unsure whether to waste my time removing it or not.


Yes I remove ALL the noise piping including filter type piece under the rain tray also go the OEM plastic peice that fills where the pipe goes in the rain tray .The FSI engine we use the Audi A-3 pipe shown below I tap my MW injection nozzle in that pipe.  Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thx so much Bob. So yeah, i guess i'm going to remove it then. The car has lots of noise coming from it now, so I doubt I would be loosing any cool sounds. 

bob, what tires are you running on your car now adays ? 

I'm wondering what tires would be the safest bet for all this new power added. But I want a tire that has some range of usage in different conditions. I wont be driving my car on a track or drag strip. But something better than the stock Dunlop A/S's. Although I think there the better choice that is included from VW. I had those P-Zero Nero's on my last car and my moms mercedes, and they suck. the sidewall has just about zero durability and bubble/tear/pop fairly easily when compared to other tires.

Can you list your entire setup Bob ? 

car/engine/mods
tires/suspension/brakes
interior/exterior/gauges


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

I recommend you start running some sort of summer performance tire and running a separate set of wheels with winter rubber - stay away from all season rubber. On my stage three A3 I'm running dunlop winter max 225/45/17's on my stock wheels and 245/35/18 kuhmo ecsta XS on VWM VB3's when the temps are above the 40 degree mark. 

The way I see it is you've spent enough money on performance parts might as well try to maximize the amount of power you are transferring to the road. This is a good start in that direction.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> I recommend you start running some sort of summer performance tire and running a separate set of wheels with winter rubber - stay away from all season rubber. On my stage three A3 I'm running dunlop winter max 225/45/17's on my stock wheels and 245/35/18 kuhmo ecsta XS on VWM VB3's when the temps are above the 40 degree mark.
> 
> The way I see it is you've spent enough money on performance parts might as well try to maximize the amount of power you are transferring to the road. This is a good start in that direction.


yeah, i'm going to have to, ive got a list of things i still need. I dont drive the car much, but i want a diff first.

peloquin diff
summer tires
suspension (at least cup kit, at most ultralows raised to a decent ride height to avoid any rubbing - staying with 18'' size stock wheel dimensions)
front brakes (at least pads/lines/fluid - at most s3 oem front brake setup/rear pads)

and I have a set of 18'' huffs that i can equip with the all season tires for the winter. although i do have a 03 jeep grand cherokee Overlander as my work vehicle which also needs regular servicing (130kmiles).


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> Thx so much Bob. So yeah, i guess i'm going to remove it then. The car has lots of noise coming from it now, so I doubt I would be loosing any cool sounds.
> 
> bob, what tires are you running on your car now adays ?
> 
> ...


06GLI / 2L FSI / APR Stage 3 Development car with 91,93,100 tuned programs and loaded ECU / APR FMIC /APR full TB exhaust ( old style )/APR HPFP /RS4 injectors / Labonte Stage 3 2D W/M kit /AWE vent boost gauge / Peloquin diff / R-32 Front brake kit / Tyrolsport front brake caliper stiff kit / cross-drilled and slotted ECS rotors / BSH Catch can / Spec LWFW /Spec-Sachs PP/Clutch net clutch disk/VF short shifter/ VF motor mounts ( all 3 ) / INA sub frame puck trans insert / PSS-10 / Hotckhis 27mm front and rear sway bars ( same as APR but they are painted black ) / H2Sport front control arm bearings / K-mac castor-camber kit / Dunlop Dizz star spec 225-40-18 tires. I think thats everything LOL 

FYI IF I was going to do another VW or anyone else wanted too I would recommend go to Douglas VW and get the car complete stage 3 installed all done Turn key with mods built into the fiance price with FULL Warranty !!!!!!!!

p.s. 

IMO you want sticky tire and diff to take advantage of all that power .

My car is stock with 18" Huff's on the outside , other than tinted windows and tinted sidemarkers

Inside other than the vent boost gauge and W/M controller its stock pkg 2 with leather


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

sleeper! nice setup.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, really nice bob. incredible list of mods. 

how did you go about buying the r32 front brake seutp ? did you source all the parts from a dealer, or buy a package deal from somewhere ? 

also any info on the brake caliper stiff kit ? 

thx


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> wow, really nice bob. incredible list of mods.
> 
> how did you go about buying the r32 front brake seutp ? did you source all the parts from a dealer, or buy a package deal from somewhere ?
> 
> ...


I got a good deal on R32 front brake kit from ECS with rotors for all 4 corners and Hawk HPS pads , but you can source the parts from Jeff and here the stiffener kit from Mike P @ Trylosport 

http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=product&id=205&parent=503


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike, 

Awesome writeup! I'm really glad to see you're enjoying it. APTuning was my local dealer when I lived up north and I gotta say, top notch. Tom and his crew does excellent work they will have several APR TSI Stage III installs under their belts. If anyone is looking for a top notch shop outside Harrisburg PA, I give them my full recommendation. FWIW it will be interesting if you run into other APR stage III customers in the area. There are several right in that neck of the woods. 

Any plans for waterfest? Stop by and say hello!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Arin,

Thanks for the compliment on the writeup. I'm trying to make last minute plans to get to Waterfest. I got a crazy schedule right now, and am scrambling.

I'll let you guys know if i'm going to make it, and I'll stop by.

Thanks for checking out the thread and making a post. It means a lot as a customer.

mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm an enthusiast first, employee second. I love these cars, especially when they are fast! :thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> Hi Arin,
> 
> I'm trying to make last minute plans to get to Waterfest. I got a crazy schedule right now, and am scrambling.


Try hard to make it out because this is one of the biggest weekends for VAG cars here on the east coast .I make time every year the deals on parts are the best of the years .

I ll be going to Grand am race saturday @ NJMP , Chilli HUGE GTG Saturday night , Waterfest sunday. Hope to see everyone out at one of the events  Bob.G


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Videos?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

siren001 said:


> Videos?


give me some specific ideas and i'll try and work in it. inside the car 1st through 3rd maybe ?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I'd rather see 3rd thru 5th, when you actually have some traction.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan mills said:


> I'd rather see 3rd thru 5th, when you actually have some traction.


true, I dont have anything to reference against, but 4th and 5th gear are violently fast all the way to 6800 rpm. especially 4th. horsepower continues to climb rapidly all the way to about 6700 rpm. I can hear boost on at about 2.5k rpm but its nothing significant, then grows a good amount by 3K to 3.5Krpm, but at 4K rpm the power explodes. unlike when I ran full stage 2, you don't want to shift until you have to.  With the stock turbo I felt like I was just wasting time revving above 6K rpm. 

I went about 6 or more car lengths in a few seconds in 4th gear against a guy in a modded magnum srt8 (had a nice looking exhaust and was LOUD) that had a license plate that said something to the effect of my060fstrnu. i sat at 4krpm in 4th gear for the start, and by the time i needed to shift, it wasn't even worth still accelerating. I just slowed down and drove normally after that as he turned off at the light. i doubt it means anything as I don't know how fast that car is, but there were a lot cars out on the road last night showing there stuff.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have to go out and buy a camera still. Any suggestions as to something that will work well for filming inside the car ? with decent quality. ?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

gopro HD motorsport is a nice little camera can be used both inside or outside the car.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Defenitely go for the GoPro HD Mike.....Thats the cam my friend Steve has....been used for everything from pulls in his Supra to underwater filming when we were sharking. Amazing cam!:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Defenitely go for the GoPro HD Mike.....Thats the cam my friend Steve has....been used for everything from pulls in his Supra to underwater filming when we were sharking. Amazing cam!:thumbup:


 what up vinny! 

the camera is gonna have to wait, i just bought a set of H&R's.  if we meet up again for an event, maybe steve can bring his camera. 

I'm also thinking a 3rd through 5th gear pull on the street might send me to jail around where i live. lol. I may have to brainstorm another idea. 

for anyone wondering, the car is running great. It has gotten a lot faster since when I had it installed. possible computer and systems beginning to adapt to each other. I also installed a vent mounted boost gauge from AWE for the mk6. Its soooo nice. I was easily hitting and holding 20 psi without really even revving it out. 

I know I skipped doing the diff first, but after viewing cars at Waterfest, I coudnt stand to see my car on stilts anymore.  

The ultralows in the mk6 are way too low, and raised all the way up, they are on the verge of needing modification to not rub. So I went with the street performance H+R's. thinking of doing 1.5'' drop front and back. They can still drop below 2 inch's if needed. But i'm all about go. My cars not modified for show. So after viewing and looking into the Ultralows for the Mk6, there not what i'm looking for, and the ride qaulity decreases with them raised all the way up (they are called "Ultra's" for a reason, and its not so you can ride around with them raised all the way up like I would need.  

Maybe in the future I will go with a supreme fully adjustable race set like the KW V3's or the Sach's. I just need something to hold me over until then, and the H&R's are half the price. 

see you tommorow vinny.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant wait to see how your car sits. 

Hit me up around H2O and maybe we can show it off at the APR booth.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

i agree about the ultralows.. just pulled them off the car yesterday and put stock suspension on till i find something else i want..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I cant wait to see how your car sits.
> 
> Hit me up around H2O and maybe we can show it off at the APR booth.


 will do


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> i agree about the ultralows.. just pulled them off the car yesterday and put stock suspension on till i find something else i want..


 you have a mk5 tsi, right ? 

care to shed more light on the situation ? 

how was the ride of the ultralows ? and did you try to raise them all the way up ? on the mk6 there even lower than the mk5. at all proportions. raised, and dropped. 

do you think I made a wise decision in going H+R ? street performance set ? I want the best set H+R makes for the mk6, and they only offer the 2 sets i listed for my model.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

originally went low and passenger axle hittin the frame..raised it up all the way and there was still something banging around..i think it is because i had the factory endlinks in there..here is a pic with them all the way up..just got tired of it so i took them off yesterday and put them for sale..was wondering if with your stage 3 when u start the car does it idle up to about 1600 then drop?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*cough*KW ! *cough* 

You'll be amazed in the differences of the Mark 6 once we get that differential installed for you !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> originally went low and passenger axle hittin the frame..raised it up all the way and there was still something banging around..i think it is because i had the factory endlinks in there..here is a pic with them all the way up..just got tired of it so i took them off yesterday and put them for sale..was wondering if with your stage 3 when u start the car does it idle up to about 1600 then drop?


wow, i dont want to deal with that at all (about the suspension issues) glad i went with the SPC units. (although i'm sorry to hear you werent happy with your choice)

about the high idle on startup. My car is a CBFA, so it has done this since day one, completely stock. It has that secondary breather pump. Yes it has always done it, and still does it now. I just wait until it completely kicks down. It usually goes down in 2 steps. One kickdown, then a final kickdown to a low idle. If you rev the engine while its going through this , it will want to hold the rpm's. 

Is this what your talking about ? A lot of cars are programed to do this either way. If your car started on a cold day without an initial high idle, and no input, it would likely stall or have a very hard time holding rpm's with a set amount of fuel.

also, is your car still making noises after putting back the stock suspension ? which set of sus. are you looking into now ?

what part of NY are you in ?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *cough*KW ! *cough*
> 
> You'll be amazed in the differences of the Mark 6 once we get that differential installed for you !


of which i'm glad to hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> was wondering if with your stage 3 when u start the car does it idle up to about 1600 then drop?




I looked into it and got this answer:



> That appears to be normal. Unless the car is throwing codes for "Idle
> RPM Higher Than Expected", then it is well within the acceptable range
> and tolerances set by the factory for cold start. We are not modifying
> this acceptable range from that of the values that are acceptable by
> ...


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, ive added some stuff to my car. Its running great. 

No pics, but i did add a/an

- H&R touring cup kit (MK6 Version) - Fit and function is flawless. Car drives extremely well. Stiffer, but for some reason more comfortable. and my car has less rattles over rough roads. I think this may be cause the springs are less bouncy than OEM. 

- H&R Super Sport Springs will soon replace the regular Sport Springs from the kit

- Neuspeed Turbo Outlet Pipe - Very noticeable improvement in a couple places. Spool and what feels like a torque improvement.

- AWE Mk6 Vent Mounted Boost Gauge - looks great, but the needle is sometimes sticky and I did see a fiber inside the sealed gauge. still need to call AWE as I heard its a common problem. I'm boosting at 21lb's on average all the way to redline, but imo there is a +1 lbs tolerance with this specific gauge. 

- AWE TSI Boost Tap - Great fit and finish. Great Function. No boost leak's. Re-uses the OEM endclips. Rather than use the AWE hose clamps included in the kit, I went with the one time OEM style hose clamps. MUCH cleaner look.

- ESE Pre shaved down and painted color matched side markers - Excellent paint job, and you get a new set of reflectors/lenses instead of sending your old ones out.

- RossTech HEX+CAN+USB - already programmed in the cluster needle sweep (like standard on the TTS) and I was also able to reset the home position on my HID's without having to touch any screws under the hood. Blindly guessing the required height on my HID's by turning screws just didnt sit to well with me. With this setup I was able to just go to section 55 and hit reset, and they learned the level position and are fully functional. If you have coils that you adjust often, this setup pays for itself with that function alone imo.

- and the Most Significant upgrage was a Peloquin Diff. Of which I have some pictures of the Install. Here they are. The Diff work awesome, I cant believe i went this long without putting it in. The car pulls harder, and feels like it has more power. Likely because i'm getting full traction. Also, I didnt think it would make a difference going straight, but now I can drink my coffee / shift gears / and hit boost in 3rd gear with 1 or no hands on the steering wheel temporarily. My car no longer shoots into the next lane. Its an expensive upgrade, but its worth it imo. 

Another big factor is my traction control system/ESP now hardly ever gets used or intervenes. The light flash's still, but I dont need to press the button and turn the system off now to go fast in low gears. 

Here are some pics. The pics are courtesy of Pat at Redline Speedworx.






































On the horizon I am looking into a couple things. Here is a list that is still up in air for potential changes - 

- R32 complete front Brake kit
or
Stoptech Front BBK

- set of 18X7.5 wheels already on order. weight per wheel around 22 lbs. fairly expensive, but cheaper than the BBS set I was looking at and only 1 lb per wheel heavier. for reference BBK Ck's weight 26 lbs per wheel. BBS CO's weight 25 lbs per wheel. and the more expensive BBS Forged RGR's (which i like) weigh 21 lbs per wheel. I will post make and model at a later date. For now its under wraps.

Just for reference my car drive better with 18X7.5 rather than 18X8. Not sure why i feel that small difference , but i do. My car just feels more responsive with 7.5 " width.

- 35 % tint on all windows except front windshield and sunroof.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow what an awesome build. bet that GTI is a blast to drive.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> wow what an awesome build. bet that GTI is a blast to drive.


Thank you.

It is a really fun car, and now with the diff its a different experience. I'm really happy with all my decisions, except the suspension i went with.

I got the H&R cupkit, and while its drives extremely well, Its just not low enough. the guys at the shop asked if i had put the cupkit on yet or not. LOL !!!!  haha. YES, it was installed. lol


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> I got a good deal on R32 front brake kit from ECS with rotors for all 4 corners and Hawk HPS pads , but you can source the parts from Jeff and here the stiffener kit from Mike P @ Trylosport
> 
> http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=product&id=205&parent=503


Bob, if your still seeing this thread, How do you like the PSS-10's ? I'm really interested in that setup. If i'm gonna do it right, i would like to do it the first (actually second for me, hehe) time. I dont want to get the H&R coils, only to want adjustable dampening later on. There about 2K for the Mk6.

Let me know the deal with that setup on your car. My car is basically a MK5 anyway, so your opinion would likely be fairly relevant.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*looks and sounds awesome*

good job man! i am jealous . But for sure you made me get the neuspeed discharge pipe.


----------



## Jrok (Jun 28, 2000)

mikeg6045 said:


> - and the Most Significant upgrage was a Peloquin Diff. Of which I have some pictures of the Install. Here they are. The Diff work awesome, I cant believe i went this long without putting it in.


Everyone I've ever talked to with a decently warmed up FWD car has raved about how great adding an LSD is. Hard to disagree seeing as the wheels can loose traction so easily even with a stage 1 tune.

Great pics BTW. The Futrell autoworks install video is a great watch too.

I've love to do this myself, given a week and at least one call to a friend who really knows what he's doing for an "errrr.. how do I do this bit exactly ?"


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> Bob, if your still seeing this thread, How do you like the PSS-10's ? I'm really interested in that setup. If i'm gonna do it right, i would like to do it the first (actually second for me, hehe) time. I dont want to get the H&R coils, only to want adjustable dampening later on. There about 2K for the Mk6.
> 
> Let me know the deal with that setup on your car. My car is basically a MK5 anyway, so your opinion would likely be fairly relevant.


The PSS-10 are a nice STREET coilover and gives a nice ride they are alittle under sprung for track but when you added the APR Front and rear sway bars they keep the car nice and flat and handle well. 

The R32 brakes work nice with hawk HPS for the street and once and while track events. Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jrok said:


> Everyone I've ever talked to with a decently warmed up FWD car has raved about how great adding an LSD is. Hard to disagree seeing as the wheels can loose traction so easily even with a stage 1 tune.
> 
> Great pics BTW. The Futrell autoworks install video is a great watch too.
> 
> I've love to do this myself, given a week and at least one call to a friend who really knows what he's doing for an "errrr.. how do I do this bit exactly ?"


boost spools a bit later than the stock turbo, so the car is up to speed just a few mph more when power surges. This makes a huge difference in traction in first gear. I get as much or more wheelspin in second gear as soon as I shift rather than first gear. when the car has the stock turbo, the power surge is so low in the rpm range that you actually do most of your tire spinning in first gear going very slow. just wanted to add that. the diff helps tremendously though.

LOL at Futrell videos. they are really cool and motivated me as well but they are a gross misinterpretation on the actual install. Dean has actually said this himself as well. the editing in the video makes it look so 1,2,3, when its actuall 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,2,4,3,5,2,1,5,3.... ect,. the diff took a skilled mechanic who does them all the time 8 hours with zero holdups and the proper measuring gauges, tools, and experience of doing them all the time. the other parts in deans videos would be more upfront on install. last thing you want to do is think you have the diff in right, reinstall the tranny, only to hear it wine and have to pull it again.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> The PSS-10 are a nice STREET coilover and gives a nice ride they are alittle under sprung for track but when you added the APR Front and rear sway bars they keep the car nice and flat and handle well.
> 
> The R32 brakes work nice with hawk HPS for the street and once and while track events. Bob.G


thx bob. 

the front brakes are up first. then i'll have to rethink which coils. not sure if the extra cost would be noticable for me.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

update : my friend just picked up a gopro camera, so i may have some vids within the next month or so.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

AWE TSI boost tap










Neuspeed Turbo Outlet pipe










ESE color matched sidemarkers
-
H&R touring cup kit (1.2" drop)
-
Nokyia 7K blue foglights (euro)(match xenon's perfectly)


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Damn dude, you're hard to compete with!!! I sure hopemy methanol kit ends up being like magic fairy dust, otherwise I don't stand a chance!


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

no one has asked but no offense, whats the damage so far? how much did all this cost(parts and labor)? I would love to get this done to my passat:thumbup:.

also how does the dealer respond to this whenever you take it in? or do you not take it to the dealer at all? lol

great ride man!!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

love the build thread man!
Only thing I would change is I would have gotten a 8" wide wheel instead of 7.5" wide, that way you can fit some wider tires on there. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

So much win


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Track5tar said:


> no one has asked but no offense, whats the damage so far? how much did all this cost(parts and labor)? I would love to get this done to my passat:thumbup:.
> 
> also how does the dealer respond to this whenever you take it in? or do you not take it to the dealer at all? lol
> 
> great ride man!!


about the first sentence, i would rather not add it up , for my own sake of mind.  lol

the dealer responds fine. what are they gonna do ? Its my car. I have had small warranty work done. I think going with the APR kit is a pretty safe route and reliable system. Any other weak areas on the car I am in the midst of rebuilding up with stronger components. But I dont normally use the dealers for everything.

There are a ton of things you can do to your Passat. I would start with having the ECU flashed.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> love the build thread man!
> Only thing I would change is I would have gotten a 8" wide wheel instead of 7.5" wide, that way you can fit some wider tires on there. :thumbup:


thank you.

we'll see how this setup works.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> So much win


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> about the first sentence, i would rather not add it up , for my own sake of mind.  lol
> 
> the dealer responds fine. what are they gonna do ? Its my car. I have had small warranty work done. I think going with the APR kit is a pretty safe route and reliable system. Any other weak areas on the car I am in the midst of rebuilding up with stronger components. But I dont normally use the dealers for everything.
> 
> There are a ton of things you can do to your Passat. I would start with having the ECU flashed.


lol

I don't care too much for the dealer maintenance work but the warranty work i'm truly afraid of losing. and yes i have apr stage 1 and love it. The reason i havent gone with stage 2 is because i don't want the dealer to poke at(point fingers) at the DP. 

and another thing i'm afraid of is water getting into my ECU like this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4968081-EPC-Light-Engine-won-t-start
when the APR tech took out my ECU and cut the seal, he didn't reseal it and told me it was ok and havent worried until that thread. I tried emailing APR on friday and havent heard anything back. Do you know if i had sent my ECU to APR, would they have sealed it back up? or if your shop sealed yours?

have you taken your car out to the track yet?


----------



## Axleman (Aug 6, 2001)

Track5tar said:


> lol
> 
> I don't care too much for the dealer maintenance work but the warranty work i'm truly afraid of losing. and yes i have apr stage 1 and love it. The reason i havent gone with stage 2 is because i don't want the dealer to poke at(point fingers) at the DP.
> 
> ...


The ECU will reseal itself as long as they just cut through the original seal and didn't remove it. All it takes is a few minutes at operating temp to reseal it.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Track5tar said:


> lol
> 
> I don't care too much for the dealer maintenance work but the warranty work i'm truly afraid of losing. and yes i have apr stage 1 and love it. The reason i havent gone with stage 2 is because i don't want the dealer to poke at(point fingers) at the DP.
> 
> ...



Interesting link, but I really dont want to sidetrack my thread with it or that topic at hand. But the way i feel is that people should be upfront with there dealers when they bring there car in. for one, they will work with you ALOT more if your in a crappy situation, and secondly you can avoid a situation like the one in the thread you linked. 

No, i dont track the car at the moment.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


>


this last picture of the car came out so horrible that i will take a new one shortly and repost it.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

and pics of how the engine bay should look without the corny TSI engine cover. I think it just may be the shape of the engine cover that i do not like. I like the FSI cover a lot better. The FSI cover was big and reminds me of a BMW engine bay.

also, my camera has a habit of tinting the entire picture when taken outside based on the predominate color. which for some reason always turns out blue. I gonna have to get a new camera soon as i need another one anyway.


----------



## Jrok (Jun 28, 2000)

mikeg6045 said:


> this last picture of the car came out so horrible that i will take a new one shortly and repost it.


I think you should consider keeping the stock wheels. It has a great look, like a "nothing to look at here, nothing special..." and then ....WHOOSHHH.... To me a sleeper has great appeal.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats... and welcome to Stage 3. I have plenty of miles on my stage 3 setup and run w/m as per Bobs recommendation. running smooth and strong years later with no issues related to the upgrade. I wish you lots of fun times ahead!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> congrats... and welcome to Stage 3. I have plenty of miles on my stage 3 setup and run w/m as per Bobs recommendation. running smooth and strong years later with no issues related to the upgrade. I wish you lots of fun times ahead!


thx so much, 

hopefully we can all meet at h20.

appreciate the support.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jrok said:


> I think you should consider keeping the stock wheels. It has a great look, like a "nothing to look at here, nothing special..." and then ....WHOOSHHH.... To me a sleeper has great appeal.


while i like the sleeper idea, the stock 18 inch wheels are just too heavy at 29lbs per wheel. I'm looking to drop some rotating mass.

appreciate the suggestions though, keep them coming !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> while i like the sleeper idea, the stock 18 inch wheels are just too heavy at 29lbs per wheel. I'm looking to drop some rotating mass.
> 
> appreciate the suggestions though, keep them coming !


How much are you looking to spend and do you care how they look? I'd probably go with 18's. Soem 19's will crush fenders and tires on wide 19's are usually pretty heavy. 


BBS RGR 18x8 = 19.5 lbs for $660 each (wholesale)
BBS RE 18x8 = 20.2 lbs for $660 each (wholesale)

O.Z. Alleggerita HLT 18x8 = 17.8 lbs for $273 each (wholesale, depending on color)
O.Z. Ultraleggera 18x8 18.5 lbs for $292 each (wholesale)
O.Z. Superturismo LM 18x8 = 21.8 lbs for $292 each (wholesale)

Enkei Racing PF01 18x8 = 18.2 lbs for $259 each (wholesale)

Step it down to a 17x8 and run the OZ Alleggerita at a whopping 15.6 lbs. Our race cars run 17's and to be honest, they don't look bad at all. ;-)


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Step it down to a *17x8 and run the OZ Alleggerita at a whopping 15.6 lbs*. Our race cars run 17's and to be honest, they don't look bad at all. ;-)


I am ordering these wheels tomorrow. It would save 10-12 lbs per wheel in my car.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How much are you looking to spend and do you care how they look? I'd probably go with 18's. Soem 19's will crush fenders and tires on wide 19's are usually pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> BBS RGR 18x8 = 19.5 lbs for $660 each (wholesale)
> ...


yeah i got some 18" wheels coming for the time being. I will soon pick up some more expensive wheels. I got a set of VW motorsport wheels in 18" and there 22 lbs per wheel i'm getting a decent deal on. I really wanted the RGR's but i dont like the diamond black with my cars paint color. I will get some better wheels next spring. 

No way will i put 19"s, i agree with you on that.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

been pondering a new set of wheels myself, goal is 11 second daily driver street car.. not a big fan of the huffs either..


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

tico said:


> I am ordering these wheels tomorrow. It would save 10-12 lbs per wheel in my car.


At 20 lbs, Continental ExtremeContact DW are some of the lightest street tires that I've been able to find of 225/45/17 size. Tires in this size range from about 20-27 lbs, so it seems pretty important.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Im on my third set of wheels right now and I finally found a set that I like.
I would highly reccomend that you go with a 17x8 wheel for the best performance/streetability.
My last set of wheels wa sa set of 18x8 O.Z. Ultraleggeras, and those wheels looked awesome on my car, but the 18s ran a bit too harsh for my taste (with the smaller sidewall tires) and cleaning all 2354623457y245 of the spokes was a major PITA. I


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice, what is the total price for labor and stage 3 Mike ?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

TurboR850 said:


> Very nice, what is the total price for labor and stage 3 Mike ?


Hey whats up. ,

APR Stage 3 TSI kit = 5K
labor market price can vary.
I have seen install be advertised for this kit in Oregon at 750 dollars. But in the tristate area a minimum of 1K.

You will also need a 3 inch midpipe to run the kit. that is the minimum.

but i would not build the setup without the APR FMIC. which is 1K and like 3/4 hours labor. 

But I dont think APR requires it. maybe Arin can chime in on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> Hey whats up. ,
> 
> APR Stage 3 TSI kit = 5K
> labor market price can vary.
> ...



It will run w/o it but you'd be insane to do so. IAT's will be through the roof so the ECU will dial back a considerable amount of power.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I did tell some of you guys that I do paint correction (MACHINE POLISHING) and detailing on the side. 

I did a full mild paint correction on the GTI this weekend, and Ive got some photos that I took for one of the forums i'm on.

I did a two step light machine polishing job, and jeweled the paint to perfection. I could have started with a moderate polish to remove some imperfections that basically only I could find, but an average person is definitely not going to notice them, and I will start over again once the weather goes cold and go at it from scratch again. Which with the way my schedule works I will need about 2 weeks to do, working about 3 hours a day. This is why I stopped doing family and friends cars, because if I cant do it right within a reasonable time , I would rather not do it at all. 

Anyway, I'll save the information on the steps I took and products I used and just post some after shots.

Most all these shots are after the last step polish was done and before wax. The shine you see on the paint is pure correction and NO WAX or FALSE fillers or glaze. The car was protected with wax the next day.

also, the exhaust was polished as well to a jewel like finish.

hope you enjoy. I know its off topic , but I was bored.



























































































Remember guys, NO WAX, just pure paint correction. Not like the way it comes out when you pay the detail shop and they fill your paint with Glazes that wash off in 2 weeks.


And Here is some photos after applying wax. I use only pure synthetic/natural wax's with no cleaners or artificial gloss enhancers.





















And one of the engine bay with some water based dressings that dont attract dust and arent slimy (I only use water based products for vinyl, plastic and rubber)


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

Looks awesome Mike!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dean F said:


> Looks awesome Mike!


THX Dean ! Appreciate it !

I'll email you about that rear sway once i get the paypal ready. I am thinking about getting the APR rear bar. I'm hoping you can get them in a reasonable time (1 or 2 weeks ?) i'll shoot you an email in a few days. 

also if you ever got those exhaust sound clips, sent them over to my email, i'm pretty intersted in that still.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

im interested in what you used on your engine bay!!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> im interested in what you used on your engine bay!!


I do not take a hose and water to the engine bay, I just do not trust Audi/VW coilpacks getting moisture in them. I have seen too many fail from a traditional hose and bucket engine cleaning. Misfire galore and check engine light.

if you bay is really dirty and needs water I would suggest a rinseless wash , like Optimum No Rinse. Fill the mixture in the bucket with some water, get some brush's, and lightly scrub and blot dry with a microfiber. 

since my bay i upkept fairly nicely I just need a Waterless wash spray bottle of choice, and a bunch of microfibers.

also a air compressor is key to blasting all the dust out of everywhere first.

For the rubber and plastics, like I said I use water based products which do not collect dust and are not slimy. The problem with any over the counter dressing is they are petrolium based, and when the shine wears off it will turn anything that is made of a rubber compound to a nasty brown. with water based products, you will completely avoid that problem.

For the engine bay stuff, I am using these products

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-512-adams-16oz-water-repellent-super-vrt.aspx

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-517-adams-in-out-spray-ships-via-ground-only.aspx

This aerosol product is key for the engine bay tight areas. check out the video in the link to get a better understanding of it. 

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-43-vrt-super-block-sponge-6pk.aspx

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-440-adams-16oz-waterless-car-wash.aspx

if you have any questions, let me know. I use products from all different manufactures (nothing over the counter), but for dressings I really like the stuff from Adams website.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for the tips Mike. I just did an intense cleaning job on the Marshmallow the other day and it still needs some love. I might be using some of your techniques/products to get her back the way it used to be when I would show her. See you @ h2oi


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> thanks for the tips Mike. I just did an intense cleaning job on the Marshmallow the other day and it still needs some love. I might be using some of your techniques/products to get her back the way it used to be when I would show her. See you @ h2oi


no problem bro,

if you have any questions just ask away. If your paint has some imperfections and you cant get around to polishing it or paying someone to do so, there is a really good over the counter remedy that I suggest to a lot of people. Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0 , liquid wax. Its a sealant and wax that has some REALLY good filling capability's. And a great shine with decent durability. about 20 dollars a bottle. 2 light coats will do . Just be sure to tape off your rubber and plastic trim, as most Meguiars products are not trim friendly, or just be careful to avoid it. if you get it on there, just clean it right away with a all purpose cleaner.

Also Mothers makes a similar product to it with the same features. Its called Mothers FX Synwax. over the counter product. They have it in liquid and paste. either will do. BUT there's will NOT stain the trim, so no need to be careful of tape off.

Hope to see you at H20i !


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

great build. Eager to see what the future holds for your GTI.
any cosmetic modifications planned? Led tails, etc?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

dsm1983 said:


> great build. Eager to see what the future holds for your GTI.
> any cosmetic modifications planned? Led tails, etc?


i'm trying, its gonna be sitting a little lower by next week (slightly), 

and i have to pick up my wheels and order a set of PS2's.


----------



## av8roc (Mar 11, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> i'm trying, its gonna be sitting a little lower by next week (slightly),
> 
> and i have to pick up my wheels and order a set of PS2's.


Hey Mike I see that you are on LI, ever go to any VW G2G's? I am seriously thinking about going stg 3 and would love to see/hear your car in person.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

av8roc said:


> Hey Mike I see that you are on LI, ever go to any VW G2G's? I am seriously thinking about going stg 3 and would love to see/hear your car in person.


Hi me up with some information on here or via pm and i'll meet you guys there. I would be more than happy to check it out.

mike


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> i'm trying, its gonna be sitting a little lower by next week (slightly),
> 
> and i have to pick up my wheels and order a set of PS2's.


what wheels did you get? I ordered the OZ Alleggeritas. I love PS2's I have been using them for the last 4 years.


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

tico said:


> what wheels did you get? I ordered the OZ Alleggeritas. I love PS2's I have been using them for the last 4 years.


Allegeritas are amazing. Hard to resist a perfect set of used Ultraleggeras though! lol


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> Hi me up with some information on here or via pm and i'll meet you guys there. I would be more than happy to check it out.
> 
> mike


yea me too.. dont really go to any meets either but would be nice to check out something new..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Stage 3 Reviews anyone?


Looks like we have a bunch of APR Stage 3 guys on here. Any of you want to write honest reviews for potential buyers? I'd love to put them on the site. 

If so, can you email me a review at [email protected]?

Again, *HONEST REVIEW*. Don't stroke my nuts. I want people who are looking at this kit to know what they are getting into. I want them to hear about daily driver situations. Gas mileage. What you beat, what you don't beat. How much of an improvement it was. How much power you put down. How it feels. What you like and so on. Basically, think back to when you were a customer. Think about the questions you had and the answer you now had. Send me those reviews.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> yea me too.. dont really go to any meets either but would be nice to check out something new..


I got some information about the Smithaven Mall on Wednesday nights. Thats in Smithtown in Suffolk County on route 347. not far from me at all. If your gonna go, let me know and I'll meet you there. I want to confirm the gtg first though, i'll let you know whatever I find out.

Wednesday nights is difficult for me as I leave for work from my house at 4am. but I can pull it off.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> what wheels did you get? I ordered the OZ Alleggeritas. I love PS2's I have been using them for the last 4 years.


VW Motorsport Wheels. 18''. 22lbs each.

I'll post some pics asap. I'm picking them up tomorrow.

There something to hold me over for a little while, plus the stealership got me on that 500 warranty for wheels and tires when i bought the car in February. So I always want a set of factory VW wheels at my disposal for claims that I can put through. 

The set i really want are bbs rgr's in silver paint finish. I'm not so sure how the diamond black will look in my color and dont want screw that up ., so i need to do some more research. The diamond black's are readily available everywhere at the moment, but the silver finish will need to be ordered.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the VW motorsport wheels alot, just wish they werent so narrow. Should look killer!!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> I like the VW motorsport wheels alot, just wish they werent so narrow. Should look killer!!


i just picked them up yesterday, they look real nice. i'll take some pics.

driving through manhattan some jerk off nudged the side of my car with his tire on canal street. so now i have to drop the car off at the body shop to get resprayed there. I knew I should have just sat in the traffic on the GW, and Throgs neck. oh well, well atleast is has been christened and its no real damage. glad I got that out of the way, it was bound to happen at some point (superstitious). While its there I can have him fix my chips and maybe do a few cutom tweaks. I'm gonna pay out of pocket, so the guy does it right. The car that rubbed into me did not even stop. lol. and i wasn't in the mood to go on a high speed chase through the city. scumbags just crash into each other all day long there and think its normal.


I guess it set me back a couple weeks, and theres now way i go to H20 until its done. Gonna drop it off on Tuesday morning on my way to Manhattan.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ok, here are the pictures of the wheels. They are very light compared to the other 2 sets of VW wheels I have. Atleast 1/3 lighter they "feel". I have to confirm the advertised weight on a scale though.

Black wheels look pretty good on my color and give a nice contrast making the gray look more sporty. Any silver wheel I looked into would always make the color kind of bland. shiny black takes care of that imo. atleast for now. I didnt want to spend a ton on the BBS's at the moment as I have to do a few other things first.

The R32 front brakes are a must imo, after driving the car for a little while. So those will be installed for sure this fall. Maybe front and rear sets. The car will sit in a garage all winter, so I can get a lot of things done to it.

pics:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

FOR SALE :

A set of Black Karthoum 18 X 8. 4 rims. In excellent condition. Around 2.5K miles on them. 

The only issue with them is there scratched from mounting/dismounting tires. The tire machine scratched the rearmost Barrel of the rims. Same thing happened to my Detroits but you cant see the scratch considering how far back it is. I touched it up with black touchup paint on the Detroits and all is well.

pm me if your interested. Willing to sell for VERY cheap.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Michellin PS2's - 

Golf TDI grill - 

GTI carpeted embroidered floor mats - 

are all here, 

on the way already in transit are 

OEM Euro lip spoiler color matched 

Neuspeed Throttle body pipe with noise pipe delete - 

Neuspeed rear sway bar - (APR bar does not fancy a lowered GTI - rubbing issues IIRC) 

and I'm waiting on appt with redline to have them check over my H&R suspension and swap out my springs for the super sports with more low. I just cant have my car too low around where I live without the risk or ripping panels off my car with the power and speed it carrys. 

the car is in the body shop and will be done on Monday. I was finally able to touch up some spots i caused by playing bumper cars in my driveway. and also the guy who rubbed me in the city. I found a decent body shop and may look into some custom work on some locations on the car. I would just have to photoshop some to make sure it would be what i want, but I have some ideas. thinking of a mettalic black roof, spoiler and side mirrors.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

A lot of updates soon to come. 

For anyone interested in checking out the car at H20i, it will be shown in the GOAPR.COM booth. 

Stop by and say hello !


----------



## aetolofitis (Sep 22, 2010)

hello to everyone! its my first post! nice to meet you!!! i have a scirocco 2.0 tsi and in few weeks i will install stage 3 apr... how much horsepower do you have? is on wheels or at the crank?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

aetolofitis said:


> hello to everyone! its my first post! nice to meet you!!! i have a scirocco 2.0 tsi and in few weeks i will install stage 3 apr... how much horsepower do you have? is on wheels or at the crank?


I dynoed 339 at the wheels over the summer and with no miles on the kit and about 95 degrees F in the dyno room and max humidity. i'm positive i'm making more power now that i played with my turbo outlet plumbing and the car adapted to the setup. I highly suggests a peloquin (or Qauife) LSD as soon as you can do it after the kit install. 

My guess with the cooler weather is i will dyno about 345-350 horsepower at the wheels. The engine is very sensitive to temperature changes. My friends GTI did the 1/4 miles in 12.2 at 117mph with some drag wheels on the car. 

The setup produces consistent results from car to car as there are 4 of us with the same setup in the area.

How much does the scirocco weigh? Should produce very similar results. APR software is super reliable and smooth. the logs show no overcompensating or extreme conditions anywhere in the engine.

if you have any questions, let me know. welcome to the forum, and thanks for stopping in to check out the thread.

-----------------

update, wheels and tires are on. not sure if i like the setup, may have to grow on me, but we'll see. figures, i'm always buying things two or three time before i like them. way better than the black karthoum wheels were on the car though. overall i just think i may like silver wheels on the gray better.


----------



## aetolofitis (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you very much for your reply ... first of all i am from greece, this forum is one of the best i have ever visited.. I have another question! at apr site i read tha the kit produces 376 hp... this power is in the crank right? and the last... from your cruise control you choose programs... what power produce each one?


----------



## mojo_powered (Aug 5, 2004)

aetolofitis.. yes it is at the crank

By the way, I also have a Scirocco.. it weighs just under 3000 lbs.


----------



## aetolofitis (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you my friend... do you know about the programs from cruise control???


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

aetolofitis said:


> thank you my friend... do you know about the programs from cruise control???


yep, same software features, all controlled through the cruise stalk.

apr site shows conservative crank #'s. My car is like 385 at the crank, it matters what percentage you use. its normally about 13 to 15%. apr uses 10% on the site to show conservative #'s instead of overstating there products to a # that your average customer will not achieve.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine, and JR's (redline speedworx) car at H20i.


my car









Jr's car, my car









Jr's car, my car, apr stage 4 car


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

I am so glad I found this thread. Well I did not really find it, Bob.G aka rracerguy717 referred me to it.
So much useful info, and so tempting!

Mike, reading this thread, I feel like I am walking on your footsteps! 
I also flashed to stage 1 around 500 miles, also at Douglas, and I am now at stage 2 with Carbonio 1&2, APR FMIC, APR downpipe. And I am thinking about stage 3...

I am in Hoboken, NJ. Would you be willing to give me a ride in your car to experience first hand a stage 3 power? I want to find out for example how hard it pulls top end, and how much I am giving up down low compared to stage 2 because of a bit more of turbo lag. We can meet anywhere you want, let me know!

I would also like to get more information from you about the additional mods you've done, especially the LSD. How much does it cost, how much of an improvement...

Cheers

PS: how was H2O? If I had known, I would have tried to make it down there :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

aetolofitis said:


> thank you very much for your reply ... first of all i am from greece, this forum is one of the best i have ever visited.. I have another question! at apr site i read tha the kit produces 376 hp... this power is in the crank right? and the last... from your cruise control you choose programs... what power produce each one?


This is crank HP. We measured wheel HP and averaged the results and estimated crank HP with only 10% drive train loss. 

If you dyno on a MAHA dyno in europe you may se much greater results as they seem to report higher than what we advertise.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hly said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. Well I did not really find it, Bob.G aka rracerguy717 referred me to it.
> So much useful info, and so tempting!
> 
> Mike, reading this thread, I feel like I am walking on your footsteps!
> ...


We were all talking at H2O and someone mentioned you were looking to take a ride in one to experience it first hand. There are a bunch of guys in your area with APR Stage 3. I'm sure someone will give you a ride to see what it's like first hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


>




Mike,

Again I can't thank you enough for showing off your car. It was beautiful and so so so clean! Keep up the good work.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We were all talking at H2O and someone mentioned you were looking to take a ride in one to experience it first hand. There are a bunch of guys in your area with APR Stage 3. I'm sure someone will give you a ride to see what it's like first hand.


I talked this morning to [email protected]
Will visit their shop this coming Sat to get a feel of their stage 3 car.
I can't wait! But I also wonder how much faster JR car is compared to a regular Stage 3 car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hly said:


> I talked this morning to [email protected]
> Will visit their shop this coming Sat to get a feel of their stage 3 car.
> I can't wait! But I also wonder how much faster JR car is compared to a regular Stage 3 car?


All of the North American APR Stage 3 car running our latest software revision are exactly identical for the 91 and 93 octane programs. 

Here are the latest Production File Versions:

*CCTA*: Version 1.0
*CBFA*: Version 1.1

JR's car is running our Production 93 octane program and he just tried a Beta 100 octane program. His car's coming down for 100 octane tuning. The file will be available for everyone in a couple weeks! So ask JR to give you a ride with the 93 octane file (unless he's baller and has 100 octane at all times, lol), and you'll feel exactly what you'll get. 

Here's JR's Burn Report:

*ECU:*
VW GTI NA MY2010 6-Spd 2.0T CBFA 1K0907115AL S0030 Stage 3 V1.1 Testpipes BETA AA

*Programs:*
Stage 3 Stock Load Levels V1.1
Stage 3 93 Octane V1.1
Stage 3 100 Octane V1.1 BETA AA
Stage 3 Valet V1.1


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mike,
> 
> Again I can't thank you enough for showing off your car. It was beautiful and so so so clean! Keep up the good work.


Thank you Arin, I had a great time. It was good to meet some of the guys that run APR.

, more mods are in the works, i'll keep everyone posted.


First thing first, is to get a true catless testpipe on the car. 

i'm also bitter how JR blew me away in the turns with his KW V3 suspension setup. lol 

also got some other things cooking.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> I talked this morning to [email protected]
> Will visit their shop this coming Sat to get a feel of their stage 3 car.
> I can't wait! But I also wonder how much faster JR car is compared to a regular Stage 3 car?


hey whats up man, i saw your earlier post.

let me talk to JR this week and see if I could make it there this coming Saturday so we can have both cars at his shop. at this point the main difference between our cars top end power is his catless midpipe.

his car may accelerate slightly faster of the line because of his lightweight flywheel also.

but in his opinion (we have had discussions) our cars are relatively the same power and feel wise.

he's offered me to drive his car a bunch of times, but i havent. growing up with a older brother and him wrecking all my stuff, I have just gotten into the habit of that rule of not using anyone else's toys.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> Thank you Arin, I had a great time. It was good to meet some of the guys that run APR.
> 
> , more mods are in the works, i'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> ...


catless midpipe? kinda curious about that...also want some drag wheels like they have for my car..how far are they from the city? may be willing to take a ride down there to check out there car too..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> catless midpipe? kinda curious about that...also want some drag wheels like they have for my car..how far are they from the city? may be willing to take a ride down there to check out there car too..


yeah, JR's car has a custom midpipe they made without a cat. just straight. 

Pat (at RSW) offered to make me a v-band pipe where i can swap in and out, but to make life easier (and to keep my 400 dollar midpipe) i am just gonna swap the entire pipe. they will weld 02 sensors in place as well.

The shop is not that far. it takes me about 2 hours to get there . you just CANNOT go during rush hour. you will get killed on the throgs neck and GW. if i leave at 6am on saturday i can get there at 830 , and thats with stopping a few times for coffee and stuff once i get over the bridges.

JR and Pat at Redline are thorough. they can do everything at the shop, from custom fab work, to full engine rebuilds to full electrical wire diagnosis. I'm always impressed when i see them taking on a new task that i had no clue they were capable of. Its the one shop i found where i dont feel like i have to double check over the work that was just done to the car. 

call them and see if there free this coming Saturday. if they are, i will be up there as well.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> yeah, JR's car has a custom midpipe they made without a cat. just straight.
> 
> Pat (at RSW) offered to make me a v-band pipe where i can swap in and out, but to make life easier (and to keep my 400 dollar midpipe) i am just gonna swap the entire pipe. they will weld 02 sensors in place as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

Please confirm with Pat or JR once more to be sure if they're free, but I talked to JR this morning and he said they will be there this Sat from 10am to 4pm. If they are, I will definitely be there. I hope you guys can also make it there, it'll be a golden chance for me to get a ride in two Stage3 cars back to back! Perfect opportunity to see how much better a catless pipe and ultra light weight wheels make. I only wish you did not have the LSD so that I can even better compare 

VaGPuncher, hope you can also make it. What mods do you currently have?

Mike, if you're coming from LI, we might even be able to meet somewhere once you're in NJ and caravan together to RSW. And in order not to slow you down too much, I think I will take out my other toy car. The Mk6 GTI is a work in progress, but the other toy is a more complete product: Garrett turbo, intercooler, upgraded clutch, light weight FW, PSS9, ... :laugh:

Let me know guys


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. Well I did not really find it, Bob.G aka rracerguy717 referred me to it.
> So much useful info, and so tempting!
> 
> Mike, reading this thread, I feel like I am walking on your footsteps!
> ...


hly,

i see that reading this thread can be overwhelming if you are thinking that you need all the stuff that i put on my car. thats is not true. 

in my opinion , the first things you should do are :

- a 3" turboback exhaust. must be 3". and imo you want the matching catback.

- APR Intercooler - (a must imo)

- carbonio intake - or one that has identical geometry to fit the stage 3 intake plumbing - length and width specifically

- APR Stage 3 TSI kit

hopefully you have some of the parts already on the car. do you ?

You dont need anything else right away. the stock clutch WILL work fine.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> All of the North American APR Stage 3 car running our latest software revision are exactly identical for the 91 and 93 octane programs.
> 
> Here are the latest Production File Versions:
> 
> ...


Arin, this brings to my mind the question on upgrade. If we get the current software version and later APR releases a better file, will we have free upgrade?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Arin, this brings to my mind the question on upgrade. If we get the current software version and later APR releases a better file, will we have free upgrade?


I can answer that for him,

YES.

and if you went to Redline to buy the kit and do the work for you, i'm about betting they wouldn't charge you labor for revised flash's.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> hly,
> 
> i see that reading this thread can be overwhelming if you are thinking that you need all the stuff that i put on my car. thats is not true.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I currently already have the following in my car:
APR stage 2 flash
carbonio stage 1&2 (I guess I will lose the stage 2 pipe once I go stage 3?)
APR FMIC
APR downpipe 

so I guess I will need the following for my next step?
Stage 3 kit
APR RSC catback exhaust

I knew this forum was bad for my wallet :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hly said:


> Yeah, I currently already have the following in my car:
> APR stage 2 flash
> carbonio stage 1&2 (I guess I will lose the stage 2 pipe once I go stage 3?)
> APR FMIC
> ...


Wow, you are pretty much set. You'll need to sell off the carbonio stage 2 portion but you'll keep the stage 1 intake. You can run with the stock catback or the APR catback but I suggest the APR RSC catback for the most power.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

hly said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Please confirm with Pat or JR once more to be sure if they're free, but I talked to JR this morning and he said they will be there this Sat from 10am to 4pm. If they are, I will definitely be there. I hope you guys can also make it there, it'll be a golden chance for me to get a ride in two Stage3 cars back to back! Perfect opportunity to see how much better a catless pipe and ultra light weight wheels make. I only wish you did not have the LSD so that I can even better compare
> 
> ...


i have an mk5 4 door gti that i did the apr stage 3, bfi motor and tranny, apr intercooler, rsc exhaust, carbonio intake, w/m setup that i havent had the time to dial it in correctly so i currently have it off.. difference with my car is that its a DSG.. i could possibly be down for a cruise to rsw on saturday if you guys are serious.. so lmk and maybe there will be a 3rd stage 3 to get a ride in..

oh..and about the catless midpipe, is it just a bolt up and go? or is there something that will have to be done with the tune also?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, you are pretty much set. You'll need to sell off the carbonio stage 2 portion but you'll keep the stage 1 intake. You can run with the stock catback or the APR catback but I suggest the APR RSC catback for the most power.


Yes, Arin. Don't you love me as a customer?
And it's ok to love me, I love APR too 

Mike, it's decided I will take my other toy on Sat if it does not rain. I drive responsibly and won't race on public roads, but still I think we can have an enjoyable ride if we caravan together to RSW


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

VaGPuncher said:


> i have an mk5 4 door gti that i did the apr stage 3, bfi motor and tranny, apr intercooler, rsc exhaust, carbonio intake, w/m setup that i havent had the time to dial it in correctly so i currently have it off.. difference with my car is that its a DSG.. i could possibly be down for a cruise to rsw on saturday if you guys are serious.. so lmk and maybe there will be a 3rd stage 3 to get a ride in..


oh my, this it shaping up to be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Guys what time are you planning to arrive here Saturday so I can be prepared for the madness... Also depending on what time you all are coming out we are doing a Mid Night Run through NYC Saturday Night Exotic Car Style ! 



*Also for everyone interested in the Mark 6 Race Gas File I just got another batch of TSI Rods in, I beam EDM Drilled! Rods will be required to run the Race Gas File !*

I'll have Pat get a post up about them today !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Guys what time are you planning to arrive here Saturday so I can be prepared for the madness... Also depending on what time you all are coming out we are doing a Mid Night Run through NYC Saturday Night Exotic Car Style !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL LOOK LIKE ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG FOR SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT FOR ME !!!

JR, I want a set of the rods. hold them for me please.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hly and VAG puncher, pm me, so we can set something up for Saturday. I will be leaving very early to get over the 2 bridges into jersey. traffic just piss's me off. 

I will be at JR's before they open likely. first thing in the AM. 

If i do the midnight run, I will find something to do to take up the time while the shop is closed and everyone goes home to get ready for the night.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> i have an mk5 4 door gti that i did the apr stage 3, bfi motor and tranny, apr intercooler, rsc exhaust, carbonio intake, w/m setup that i havent had the time to dial it in correctly so i currently have it off.. difference with my car is that its a DSG.. i could possibly be down for a cruise to rsw on saturday if you guys are serious.. so lmk and maybe there will be a 3rd stage 3 to get a ride in..
> 
> oh..and about the catless midpipe, is it just a bolt up and go? or is there something that will have to be done with the tune also?



VAGPuncher,

the midpipe is just boltup and go. same tune. same everything. just flows free'r and makes the exhaust sound beefier imo. I like it mainly for the sound difference, but the extra flow and reduced restriction is up my alley as well. 

your are in Nassau or Suffolk ? I could meet you on the way there if you want.

Also, i'm sure if you set up an appointment, the guys at RSW could look into getting your WM setup properly working. They just did a APR TTS with W/M.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

FYI, I have the kit on my A3 and its not w/o its issues. With the aquamist hfs systems you will be forced to spay w/m with all of APR's files. If you turn off the aquamist it will put the car in failsafe, not an issue on the street put when your on the track spraying for 30 min straight it becomes an issue. 

if you have any questions about the aquamist kits feel free to PM me, im local to you guys (Nassau).

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Aquamist has just released a controller to work with DI cars!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

JR how is this dfferent then the controller we tried from HE? ... Sorry I'll take this to PM's. Don't want to thread Jack your awesome thread!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> JR how is this dfferent then the controller we tried from HE? ... Sorry I'll take this to PM's. Don't want to thread Jack your awesome thread!


Its all good bro. , someone else might be looking for the info as well, and I am a sponge for info, so feel free to use pm or post here about it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks man. I just want to let it be know that although the w/m kits for aquamist are nice they are without problems. Guess this is the price you pay for traveling on the unbeaten path. If I had to do it over I would probably have opted to not run the w/m to be honest. It's not efficient to tune a car to fit the 100oct file using water/meth and pump gas. In the ideal world you could set a tune to maximize how you chooseto set up the w/m kit. This is my personal opinion from my own real world experiences.


My car feels solid running 93/wm on 100oct file, there is little to no seat of pants difference between this and running 100oct gas. 
During the peak of our hot humid summer days, I ran some logs and I was pulling up to 5 degrees of timing in lower rpms but as meth started to spray there would be no pull of timing....


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> Thanks man. I just want to let it be know that although the w/m kits for aquamist are nice they are without problems. Guess this is the price you pay for traveling on the unbeaten path. If I had to do it over I would probably have opted to not run the w/m to be honest. It's not efficient to tune a car to fit the 100oct file using water/meth and pump gas. In the ideal world you could set a tune to maximize how you chooseto set up the w/m kit. This is my personal opinion from my own real world experiences.
> 
> 
> My car feels solid running 93/wm on 100oct file, there is little to no seat of pants difference between this and running 100oct gas.
> During the peak of our hot humid summer days, I ran some logs and I was pulling up to 5 degrees of timing in lower rpms but as meth started to spray there would be no pull of timing....


thx for the insight. this is why i have chose not to go with w/m.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

yea..the w/m may wind up coming out if i dont feel like screwing around with it too much..rods with the 100 oct file will hopefully be what im looking for.. 

also mikeg, pm sent about saturday..


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

just curious if the meth is sprayed on the intercooler or inside the cylinders?

mike and vagpuncher, pm sent for saturday


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

Mike you made me want to get stage 3!! But there is more than enough power with stage 2. There is no way that the front wheel could stick on stage 2. With stage 3 2nd gear will be wasted.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

McMerc said:


> Mike you made me want to get stage 3!! But there is more than enough power with stage 2. There is no way that the front wheel could stick on stage 2. With stage 3 2nd gear will be wasted.


not true at all.

You get more wheelspin at lower speeds with the stage 2 file and stock turbo. but at the same time you run out of power past 4.5-5K rpm with the stock TSI turbo.

With the Stage 3 setup, boost kicks in a little later and is ramped up very smoothly in 1st gear. second gear, hits hard too, but you still have traction if you are on flat ground and going straight. And this is without the LSD.

With the LSD, all you get is chirp chirp , pull like a Banshee !!! 

I know it may sounds weird, but the characteristics are totally different with the Stage 3 kit, and the APR software if extremely smooth. everything about the powerband is smooth, and on the TSI boost is ramped up smoother than the FSI. you go from 18psi to 22psi. so it alleviates the outright jolt which caused the massive 2nd gear wheelspin on the FSI car's.

check out some video's on APR's youtube channell. just search stage 3 APR, and click on "APR VIDEOS".


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

QUOTE=mikeg6045;67732821]


I know it may sounds weird, but the characteristics are totally different with the Stage 3 kit, and the APR software if extremely smooth. everything about the powerband is smooth, and on the TSI boost is ramped up smoother than the FSI. you go from 18psi to 22psi. so it alleviates the outright jolt which caused the massive 2nd gear wheelspin on the FSI car's..[/QUOTE]
Mike I dont think the FSI boost control coming on strong and fast has a lot to do with boost control IMO its more to do with the 2871 turbo it spools that way and then hits hard. IMO its the bigger 71mm that causes this or the mis-match of th 2 wheels (hotside vs cold ). I'm gonna upgrade to a billet 71 mm wheel to see how it helps with spool and smoother boost ramp from the lighter weight. I bet if APR had to do it over again the FSI kit would have the 28rs for what there power goals. Bob G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> QUOTE=mikeg6045;67732821]
> 
> 
> I know it may sounds weird, but the characteristics are totally different with the Stage 3 kit, and the APR software if extremely smooth. everything about the powerband is smooth, and on the TSI boost is ramped up smoother than the FSI. you go from 18psi to 22psi. so it alleviates the outright jolt which caused the massive 2nd gear wheelspin on the FSI car's..


Mike I dont think the FSI boost control coming on strong and fast has a lot to do with boost control IMO its more to do with the 2871 turbo it spools that way and then hits hard. IMO its the bigger 71mm that causes this or the mis-match of th 2 wheels (hotside vs cold ). I'm gonna upgrade to a billet 71 mm wheel to see how it helps with spool and smoother boost ramp from the lighter weight. I bet if APR had to do it over again the FSI kit would have the 28rs for what there power goals. Bob G[/QUOTE]

as always, informative info Bob. :thumbup: thx for the insight.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> Mike I dont think the FSI boost control coming on strong and fast has a lot to do with boost control IMO its more to do with the 2871 turbo it spools that way and then hits hard. IMO its the bigger 71mm that causes this or the mis-match of th 2 wheels (hotside vs cold ). I'm gonna upgrade to a billet 71 mm wheel to see how it helps with spool and smoother boost ramp from the lighter weight. I bet if APR had to do it over again the FSI kit would have the 28rs for what there power goals. Bob G


as always, informative info Bob. :thumbup: thx for the insight.[/QUOTE]

Mike the basic rule of thumb as I know it is NO MORE than 15%MAX difference in cold side wheel versus hot side , around 10-13% is ideal when your looking for quick spool. 
There are TON of turbo's that are above those ratio's but there made for max power and lag is normal.You can see the 2871 is alittle more than 30%

Here some basic "off shelf " garrett unit spec's

Turbo Unit Turbine Wheel Compressor Wheel 

GT25R 53mm 54.4mm 240 HP 
GT28R 53mm 60mm 290 HP 
GT28RS 53.85mm 60mm 350 HP 
GT2871R 53.85mm 71mm 400 HP 
GT3071RWG 56.5mm 71mm 450 HP 
GT3071R 60mm 71mm 450 HP 
GT30R 60mm 76mm 500 HP 
GT35/40R 68mm 82mm 600 HP 
GT40R 77mm 88mm 700 HP 
GT42R 82mm 94mm 850 HP 
GT42RS 82mm 102mm 1000 HP


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> not true at all.
> 
> You get more wheelspin at lower speeds with the stage 2 file and stock turbo. but at the same time you run out of power past 4.5-5K rpm with the stock TSI turbo.
> 
> ...


Mike, do you feel that the car feel faster with stage 2 for everyday driving? It seem that stage 2 has more torque at lower and mid range rpm.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

McMerc said:


> Mike, do you feel that the car feel faster with stage 2 for everyday driving? It seem that stage 2 has more torque at lower and mid range rpm.


No, not at all.

The Stage 3 power is very progressive. It makes good low end power., but more importantly it has ton of midrange, with a smooth boost ramp up. Around town its more civilized and responsive than the peaky , K03.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> The Stage 3 power is very progressive. It makes good low end power., but more importantly it has ton of midrange, with a smooth boost ramp up. Around town its more civilized and responsive than the peaky , K03.


i agree.. when im just cruising around town i like it better than the k03 because the turbo doesnt get a chance to spool.. then when i want to get on it all the power is right there..


----------



## mojo_powered (Aug 5, 2004)

hmm... I actually wouldn't like that 


Most of my driving is in the city


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mojo_powered said:


> hmm... I actually wouldn't like that
> 
> 
> Most of my driving is in the city


There plenty of power find someone that has Stage 3 TSI and go for a ride proof is in the pudding . 

The TSI power/ boost responce is shocking, dont take anyone's word go for a ride . Bob.G


----------



## jsrmonster (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice kit. 

Here is a GTI I worked on the tune last week. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w5SW8LAFIE

Car really ripped. notice fuel economy reads 12mpg's. Car did have exhaust soot all over rear bumper like my diesels.

car is for sale at dealer if interested.

It was going in limp mode until APR's DV was replaced with forge unit.

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0006&product=FMFSITVR

(FYI - no affiliation with the links above, just good info)

Jeff


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

jsrmonster said:


> Very nice kit.
> 
> Here is a GTI I worked on the tune last week. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w5SW8LAFIE
> 
> ...


nice,

FYI, the TSI does not produce any soot from the exhaust. No change from the stock car. No contamination on my rear bumper. With the TSI and stage 3 kit we are still running the stock injectors and fuel pump :thumbup:. On the FSI , changing these parts out caused many problems with soot. On a white car, the bumper would get bathed in it. :thumbdown: But this is a problem any company had when changing the fueling. not just APR.

from the video you posted, it looks as if my car boost a lot earlier than that. but I may be wrong as i dont have that much to base that on from the vid.

fuel mileage is really based on how you drive it , a lot moreso than stock obviously. I can get 30mpg plus if I drive it like an old man. But if I start to beat on it, i'm sure I can make that dip down to the #'s you just stated (12 mpg). I dont normally beat up on my car, and whenever I check i'm usually at about 22 to 26mpg on average.

I would bet you would get a nice amount of hits if you posted the For Sale link in the Classified section of Vortex. It doesnt really bother me that you posted it in here, but that could be considered a foul move on your part.


----------



## jsrmonster (Jun 5, 2002)

Car drives very nice and gets great mileage, and no soot, unless I am driving and logging data.

post fixed, not my car, I just pointed to sale. It will be sold fast if not already gone!

Did you notice traction control was on. It just blasts the tires when off. Hate when that happens. I have to replace my bald tires in my diesels every 10k without ASR.

Jeff


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

jsrmonster said:


> Very nice kit.
> 
> Here is a GTI I worked on the tune last week. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w5SW8LAFIE
> 
> Car really ripped. notice fuel economy reads 12mpg's. Car did have exhaust soot all over rear bumper like my diesels.


That Tune in that vid is something I would not brag about LOL :laugh: 

Jeff ive seen your diesel tunes and they seem good, my buddy John has one of your first tunes with upgraded injectors from back maybe 4years ago still running strong. :thumbup:

Trying to Tune with mostly boost ( shown in above vid ) gets you a VERY laggy spool and poor boost control when the turbo hits its sweet spot shown in the vid , that tune needs timing stuffed in IMO  Bob.G


----------



## jsrmonster (Jun 5, 2002)

rracerguy717 said:


> That Tune in that vid is something I would not brag about LOL :laugh:
> 
> Jeff ive seen your diesel tunes and they seem good, my buddy John has one of your first tunes with upgraded injectors from back maybe 4years ago still running strong. :thumbup:
> 
> Trying to Tune with mostly boost ( shown in above vid ) gets you a VERY laggy spool and poor boost control when the turbo hits its sweet spot shown in the vid , that tune needs timing stuffed in IMO  Bob.G


Take it up with APR - its their tune! 
Jeff


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

jsrmonster said:


> Here is a GTI * I worked on the tune last week. * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w5SW8LAFIE


I have the same APR Stage 3 Kit with APR Stage 3 SW on MK V GLI its tune is nothing like that. 

Matter a fact my last 3 cars ( 2 which where/are APR stage 3/3 + cars ) never performed like that APR tuning strategy/ calibration is completly different . 

But back on Topic 

I dont want to clutter Mike's Thread any more . Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> I have the same APR Stage 3 Kit with APR Stage 3 SW on MK V GLI its tune is nothing like that.
> 
> Matter a fact my last 3 cars ( 2 which where/are APR stage 3/3 + cars ) never performed like that APR tuning strategy/ calibration is completly different .
> 
> ...


Its all good. Post whatever you would like.

That tune sure does not look like its behaving like the APR tune. But than again, I cannot see how or if he's modulating the gas pedal. 

It looks like boost kicks in harder at like 5.5K rpm's, and the power band seems very short regradless of the added boost.


----------



## Jrok (Jun 28, 2000)

mikeg6045 said:


> FYI, the TSI does not produce any soot from the exhaust. No change from the stock car. No contamination on my rear bumper. With the TSI and stage 3 kit we are still running the stock injectors and fuel pump :thumbup:. On the FSI , changing these parts out caused many problems with soot. On a white car, the bumper would get bathed in it. :thumbdown: But this is a problem any company had when changing the fueling. not just APR.


Interesting, I've found the GIAC stage2 to be a bit sooty.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jrok said:


> Interesting, I've found the GIAC stage2 to be a bit sooty.


sooty as in what exactly ? big puffs of black smoke blowing out the exhaust pipes when you hit the throttle ? or sooty exhaust tips after a tank of fuel ?

there's a big difference. 

the later is just normal and not what was meant in the original discussion. If you have ever driven behind a tuned fsi with injectors, you will know what i'm talking about. it looks like black cats and dogs are shooting out of the exhaust pipe.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Yes, Arin. Don't you love me as a customer?
> And it's ok to love me, I love APR too
> 
> Mike, it's decided I will take my other toy on Sat if it does not rain. I drive responsibly and won't race on public roads, but still I think we can have an enjoyable ride if we caravan together to RSW


hung,

hope you had a good time yesterday and made it home alright .

thx for the ride in the car also ! 

if you got any questions your thinking about, please lmk.


----------



## Jrok (Jun 28, 2000)

mikeg6045 said:


> If you have ever driven behind a tuned fsi with injectors, you will know what i'm talking about. it looks like black cats and dogs are shooting out of the exhaust pipe.


I have noticed more soot on the exhaust tips, but that might just be me paying more attention, and when I fixed a leak in the exhaust slip joint a lot of soot around the leak. Not that it's not doing a James Bond smoke screen under throttle.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> hung,
> 
> hope you had a good time yesterday and made it home alright .
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, yes it was very fun and informative for me to be able to experience the stage 3 kit first hand.
It was also nice to meet all of you guys. Did you go to the midnight run? If so how was it? Did JR crush some egos? 

there is one more thing I'd like to do, I'll pm you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jsrmonster said:


> It was going in limp mode until APR's DV was replaced with forge unit.


We don't provide a DV with the kit, only the flange to house the DV. 




mikeg6045 said:


> It looks like boost kicks in harder at like 5.5K rpm's, and the power band seems very short regradless of the added boost.


I couldn't tell much fromt he video. It gave me a headache to watch. But anyways, I'd pull that DV and put back in the housing we give you with the kit and pick up an OEM revision D DV. if your not getting full boost till 5500 RPM something is not setup right. 

You may have the wrong DV. I think forge has 2 different units for the S3 and GTI. Also, the piston on the DV may be sticking and finally shutting around 5500 RPM. I've had that happen on my car when I ran the forge DV back in 2007. 

So, pull the DV, put on the APR housing and OEM revision D to see if anything changes.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Mike, saw that you sold your carbonio airbox, what are you replacing it with?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Mike, saw that you sold your carbonio airbox, what are you replacing it with?


i'm not, that was an extra one I had when my car was stage 2. I have 2 of them. dont ask. lol. 

I had it off the car when it went in for warranty work, never put it back on, than forgot it with me when i build my car in another state. bought a second one. which is why i am eager to get some money back on the one i sold.

my car is running incredibly strong, i'm not about to change anything on it.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

PROOF , showing the lack me managing my spending.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful MK6 Mike! I'm actually in Franklin square; I saw your from LI also

Btw, APR stage 3 tune is pretty progressive, but the second you hit like 5 psi under load, your at 22 psi within the blink of an eye. It hits you like a bolt of lightning


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> PROOF , showing the lack me managing my spending.


Nice sticker!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

wazzap1101 said:


> Beautiful MK6 Mike! I'm actually in Franklin square; I saw your from LI also
> 
> Btw, APR stage 3 tune is pretty progressive, but the second you hit like 5 psi under load, your at 22 psi within the blink of an eye. It hits you like a bolt of lightning


Hey whats up man,

I'm in Port Jefferson. (suffolk).

yeah, the tune is great, very progressive., i agree.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice sticker!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I agree !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike, pop off that engine cover and spray the grey part silver. It's super sexy that way.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

*YIKES*

oh no.... 

worst part is that I ALMOST stopped by the Audi Dealer on my way home from work the other day. Thank GOD i did not ! 




























Fortunately I did wind up selling a set of wheels, and a bunch of other stuff that I knew I would not need for the GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Tail lights are yummy!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Tail lights are yummy!


 Pics will follow shorty with the new wheels and tails. The lip spoiler will be here tomorrow (its already painted). 

I'm gonna do the wheels this weekend if I have the time. Friday I will be at RSW having JR do some maintenance and install my engine mounts and some other stuff i'm gonna bring there. Thx god for JR, as with the type of work that I do, I would never have the patience to come home and touch a tool to work on the car.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> love the build thread man!
> Only thing I would change is I would have gotten a 8" wide wheel instead of 7.5" wide, that way you can fit some wider tires on there. :thumbup:


 I kept your advise in mind i the back of my head. and wound up pulling the trigger finally. 8.5 " wide wheels.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

good stuff man.. still deciding what my next few purchases will be.. want more fast but also want some looks as well..


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

[email protected]R said:


> Tail lights are yummy!


 x2 

Mike looks like they're the tinted version? 
They look very good and I can't wait to see them on your car. Might give me some idea too! 
Oh and can't wait to see the new wheels, although I don't understand why you keep changing wheels


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> I kept your advise in mind i the back of my head. and wound up pulling the trigger finally. 8.5 " wide wheels.


 good deal man, what wheels did you end up getting?
Post up some pics too :thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> good deal man, what wheels did you end up getting?
> Post up some pics too :thumbup:


 my bet is VB3


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> oh no....
> 
> worst part is that I ALMOST stopped by the *Audi Dealer *on my way home from work the other day. Thank GOD i did not !


 Are you looking at the R8's?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

yes Golf R tails (OEM tinted) 

VB3 18X8.5 

, I was thinking of putting a down payment on a TTRS. Or just buying the already available TTS which already has tuning products available. Ive got to take my time this go around and not do anything on impulse. BUT, i want a car that will be easily tunable, and would have APR support. 

I'm just gonna wait until late spring to get a new car. I know the Golf R will be available in the states, but i'm not sure I would buy another Golf, just cause I already have one. 

Of course I will post pictures asap of the GTI.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> yes Golf R tails (OEM tinted)
> 
> VB3 18X8.5
> 
> ...


 IMO in Audi the new S-4 is the best bang for the buck and it just needs APR software and some bolt ons.  Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> IMO in Audi the new S-4 is the best bang for the buck and it just needs APR software and some bolt ons.  Bob.G


 too big of a vehicle for me. too much wasted space, with limited handling potential when compared to there tts/rs platform. BUT great value , I completely agree.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> too big of a vehicle for me. too much wasted space, with limited handling potential when compared to there tts/rs platform. BUT great value , I completely agree.


 Skip the tts, if you had a fsi you could have swapped the stage 3 kit over and had a solid car..... 

What am I talking about, you have a solid car that you have yet to fully exploit as you just simply can not do it on the street. If the money is burning a hole in you pocket skip Audi all together and buy a used 996tt and call it a day. 

... Just my opinion


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If I had the money and had these options: 



MK6 GTI APR Stage 3 

MK6 Golf R Stage 3 

B8 S4 w/ APR Tuning, Exhaust & Pulley 

TT-S APR Stage 3 

TT-RS - APR Tuning or future APR Stage 3 

 

Hands down I'd go TT-RS hands down. 

Reasons: 



It's an Audi. 

It's the future, and it looks like a space ship. 

sounds super sexy 

looks super sexy 

Has lots of potential with just tuning 

Has huge potential with an APR Stage 3 Kit given hybrid turbos are already pushing this beast much further 

AWD 

Unlike the S4 it actually looks upgraded compared to it's lower end models 

Totally impractical, which means is must be awesome or something 

 

But Mike, unless you are getting a TT-RS, don't sell your car yet! It's so well put together. You've added only tasteful clean modifications and you've kept it exceptionally clean. 

Sure, the TTS and Golf R will have AWD, sex appeal and more power with a stage 3 but it's an FSI, AKA, 2003's technology and some from even further back. I personally don't want to step back in time even if it means more power potential. The S4 is awesome, I want one, but I don't want a sedan that looks like an A4 S-Line. It needs something to scream I paid more and I'm faster. Normally I wouldn't care about that but for the price you're paying, you want something over the base model A4.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

thx for the advise guys. 

I am leaning more towards putting the payment down on the TTRS to be honest. 

but, I chose not to do it right now. But will have something for next year. The GTI has been problem free, and great, but I am looking for something more appealing to be honest. I'm sure you guys could understand. we'll see when i make the decision. 

sabba, I cant do a 996 tt anything, for insurance reasons. For some reason insurance is very cheap on VW/Audi cars. than I can tune the **** out of them.  

Golf R is cool, but i will not get another Golf body car. (yes i understand the TT family relation here  ) 

Also, I would rather not waste my breath here for the sake of discussion. , So we'll just focus on the GTI for now. I'm more of an action person, and dont like to talk like a big shot much. Pics of the GTI with some upgrades noted will soon follow.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

True, true on the insurance. Like you I have my eye on the tt-rs, however I want to see the final price and what changes to interior, suspension and exhaust will be made to it. 


Back on target, solid choice on the vb3's! What color did you go with and more important what spec tire will you run. 225's are safe but there will be a slight stretch. 

You didn't see my normal setup when we met, but I run gun metal vb3's on 245/35/18 rubber... Though I run camber through out to avoid rubbing with my stance. 

Look forward to pics and meeting up again... Next time I will not be leading te way through the city!! One wrong turn ...:banghead:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> True, true on the insurance. Like you I have my eye on the tt-rs, however I want to see the final price and what changes to interior, suspension and exhaust will be made to it.
> 
> 
> Back on target, solid choice on the vb3's! What color did you go with and more important what spec tire will you run. 225's are safe but there will be a slight stretch.
> ...


 HAHA, dont sweat the wrong turn, we got it figured out, just had to get through spanish harlem in one peice. lol .. 

i went with flat black. slight stretch it will be. lol. I just bought those michellins i had on. 

I just installed the LED tails, and recoded my control module via vagcom. took a few attempts on the coding but i got it right. they look nice, but i will wait to see them in the daytime. at the moment everything electronically is working. very easy install. took more time on recoding attempts. all lights are working and no fault codes.  

the VB3's are just under 24lbs per rim. 23something. not too bad. I weighted them lastnight. very very wide wheels considering what i was used to looking at. very happy. hoping to be able to hook up all the way through 1st and 2nd gear. my tires for sure could live with a big stretch. as is they are standing on there heels. 7.5" wheel was the minimal sizing they could function on. so im speculating that they will not look very stretched. there a beefy and tall tire as is.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> thx for the advise guys.
> 
> I am leaning more towards putting the payment down on the TTRS to be honest.
> 
> ...


 Hey Mike, 

Can't wait to see your new tail lights. Where did you get them, ECSTuning for the lights and TMTuning for the cable harness? 

Can't wait to see your new VB3 wheels too. My GTI is on VMR 701 18x8.5 anthracite matte. 

I would not do the B8 S4 either. Too bland, too big, and too heavy. The TTRS would be nice, but I would also consider a Cayman S for sheer driving pleasure, although of course it can't be modded much. 

I am not sure where you got your insurance quotes but in NJ insurance on an '01 996tt is cheaper than a 2010 GTI 

Are you guys doing next week COI Bear Mountain?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lights installed and coded, 

swaybar on, 

noise pipe out and firewall blockoff in, 

VF engine mounts int, 

tiguan pipe in, 

exhaust adjusted. 

pics to follow later. Still no review on the engine mounts, need more time. Definitely vibration, nothing crazy, but you feel it idling and on engine breaking. But i'm imagining it will settle some, because it has actually gotten better in a few hundred miles (surprisingly). 

my exhaust is now tweaked to my liking. after I aligned my rear bumper it needed to be brought up again. Now its brought up and evened out. 

tiguan pipe and no noise plumbing. ahh, not worth the time and money removing imo. no difference at all. I guess more turbo sound, but that sound is not worth the money in parts and the pain removing everything. 

swaybar is on the low setting, definite difference there, not drastic, but car feels a bit tighter. I left it on the soft setting for now to get used to it. As i push the car I dont want to learn by the car stepping out that the rear is too tight. 

thats all for now.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

mod list updated on first page


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

How do you like the mounts?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> mod list updated on first page


 You forgot the sway bar and the new wheels? 

Any rubbing issues at all with the H&R Cup Kit and wider 8.5 wheels? 
If not then let me know if you ever decide to go coil overs, I'd buy your Cup Kit


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just got back from putting the car through its paces with the new adjustments. 

Car mods are like women, you dont make a good judgement until you drive it the morning after. 

with that said, the car is fantastic with the work we did yesterday. 

The mounts make the car feel so much better in my hands. steering, shifting, braking, accelerating, leaving first gear. just about everywhere. also, these mounts break in really fast !! the vibration has pretty much disappeared from yesterday when at idle and revving. Ive got about 250 miles on them. The only time I feel them at this point is when engine breaking. If you pull the trigger on getting these upper mounts, I suggest you drive the car for a little while before forming your opinion on them. imo, for sure worth it and the car just feels so much better. 

The sway definitely makes a solid difference. while at the same time feeling pretty tame. But i'm not sure if its a combo of the mounts and sway. normally I like to do one mod at a time to get a solid feel for what they do. sometimes its not cost effective for me to do it like that though, which i'm sure you guys can understand. 

The noisepipe delete is basically just that. removing the noise pipe. I did not notice anything from it performance wise at all. Although the engine bay is less cluttered I suppose. again imo, not worth the money to do it. If someone made a bigger diameter pipe than the tiguan that is plastic, than it would likely be easy to justify the change. as bigger diameter plumbing makes a huge difference on the TSI. Similar to the larger discharge pipe. That was EASILY noticeable in many different areas, imo. 

and like mentioned earlier, i'm super happy with the exhaust adjustment. fit from all 3 dimensions is perfected. side to side, up down, and in and out. perfect. The apr exhaust is able to be adjusted to perfection. With all the slip joints though there are so many different combo's and ways you are able to adjust it. leaving many folks tired of playing with it trying to get it right. So they just leave it. If you have the patience you can get it right without modification.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pictures - 

front end with Noyka 7K arctic white fog lights that match oem xenon contrast 









engine bay from a distance. no noise pipe plumbing. firewall block off installed, and VF engine side mounts (tranny side is under battery box and not to be seen for pictures) 









close up of VF engine mount, and blockoff plate 









even closer up of VF engine side mount 









self explanatory 









interior - AWE mk6 vent mounted electronic boost gauge - back to functioning properly 









LED Golf R (OEM tinted) tails, and exhaust adjustment - (headlight switch turned on) 









LED Golf R (OEM tinted) taillights - (headlight switch turned on) 









exhaust adjustment closeup (and LED taillights) - (headlight switch turned on)


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

damn mike, your car is cleannn. next you need a catch can with that set up bro! 

and hell yea, i agree with arin on his car prefrences. ttrs would be my number one choice 

a 2.5l with a k04. SICK, its a mini r8. 

wait wait wait, the golf R in europe is FSI? omg what's the point of that.. its like the mkv ed 30 engine? 
what a dissapointment.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> damn mike, your car is cleannn. next you need a catch can with that set up bro!
> 
> and hell yea, i agree with arin on his car prefrences. ttrs would be my number one choice
> 
> a 2.5l with a k04. SICK, its a mini r8.


 Thank you ! I appreciate the compliments. 

I'm not doing a catch can on this car. now this may be a controversial opinion here but its backed up fairly well. The TSI has a pretty good PCV system, and most any catchcan that I have seen this summer hardly collects anything. Even with multiple weeks or two months between checking them. winter may be different, but the majority of that is just water condensation. The right way to do it imo, is the way GM did it in the beginning. Route it after the CAT in the exhaust. but for the time and money doing that, not worth it imo. Sludge is not as problematic on this engine as it was on the FSI. does some pass through ? absolutely, but I am not seeing the catchcans being very effective on this model. again, just my opinion, not looking to argue over it. could a catchcan only be a benefit by having it installed. YES, no doubt. If it does anything, it helps. But at this point, I dont see it necessary. and i have spoken to quite a few VERY experienced people about it on this engine. none of them people being folks who manufacture and market catchcans for a living.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> damn mike, your car is cleannn. next you need a catch can with that set up bro!
> 
> and hell yea, i agree with arin on his car prefrences. ttrs would be my number one choice
> 
> ...


 yup, all the 265hp 2.0's are FSI engines. all use the S3 based engine. The VW one is slightly downgraded, and the ones in the Audi are slightly upgraded. but power output is the same on both versions. IIRC. 

S3 
TTS 
Golf R 
Scirrocco R 
ED30 (or any GTI with a K04) 
Cupra R 

all use FSI technology, the point of that is the fact that the engine has forged internals in some areas and is build stronger than the standard 200-210 hp FSI and TSI.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

car looks good! 

cant wait to see the VB3's mounted. 
:thumbup:


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> Thank you ! I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> I'm not doing a catch can on this car. now this may be a controversial opinion here but its backed up fairly well. The TSI has a pretty good PCV system, and most any catchcan that I have seen this summer hardly collects anything. Even with multiple weeks or two months between checking them. winter may be different, but the majority of that is just water condensation. The right way to do it imo, is the way GM did it in the beginning. Route it after the CAT in the exhaust. but for the time and money doing that, not worth it imo. Sludge is not as problematic on this engine as it was on the FSI. does some pass through ? absolutely, but I am not seeing the catchcans being very effective on this model. again, just my opinion, not looking to argue over it. could a catchcan only be a benefit by having it installed. YES, no doubt. If it does anything, it helps. But at this point, I dont see it necessary. and i have spoken to quite a few VERY experienced people about it on this engine. none of them people being folks who manufacture and market catchcans for a living.


 I heard that as well, it wasnt needed as much by the tsi unlike the fsi.. but i was just saying if you're runing stage 3 its not more stuff going thru the engine?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> car looks good!
> 
> cant wait to see the VB3's mounted.
> :thumbup:


 Thank's Nick !  

I'll send you a pm when I get a free weekend, maybe we could meet up for an event. I can take a ride by your area if anything is going on over there.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> yup, all the 265hp 2.0's are FSI engines. all use the S3 based engine. The VW one is slightly downgraded, and the ones in the Audi are slightly upgraded. but power output is the same on both versions. IIRC.
> 
> S3
> TTS
> ...


 ohh, so its still a stronger engine than the OG fsi on the mkv. gotchaa i mean i knew tehre was a fuel upgrade. but i didnt know it had some forged internals! good to know!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> I heard that as well, it wasnt needed as much by the tsi unlike the fsi.. but i was just saying if you're runing stage 3 its not more stuff going thru the engine?


 I'm not sure to be honest. The couple we had checked were on Stage 3 TSI cars. Little to nothing collecting in the catchcan besides some vapor residue. 

I may be underestimating them, but I do not see it a problem in need of a solution at this point. again, i could be wrong. we'll see.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> ohh, so its still a stronger engine than the OG fsi on the mkv. gotchaa i mean i knew tehre was a fuel upgrade. but i didnt know it had some forged internals! good to know!


 Yes, forged rods. stronger head bolts. quite a few nice upgrades done by audi on the engine. 

The TTS rips with it. I really want that car. I have a feeling the TTRS is going to be around 70K at the end of the day., which imo, is just ridiculous, and would leave me pondering why i did not get an M3. 

at 46K + the TTS seems right. 

Solar orange exterior and interior. ohhh mannn., i can go down today and buy one I feel like...


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> I'm not sure to be honest. The couple we had checked were on Stage 3 TSI cars. Little to nothing collecting in the catchcan besides some vapor residue.
> 
> I may be underestimating them, but I do not see it a problem in need of a solution at this point. again, i could be wrong. we'll see.


 true true, on golf mkv PRNDS has a stage 3 tsi as well (drove it, damn crazy car) anyways he has a catch can set up. i'll ask him next time he checks it out to take some pics so we can see what it does for a stage 3 set up!


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> Yes, forged rods. stronger head bolts. quite a few nice upgrades done by audi on the engine.
> 
> The TTS rips with it. I really want that car. I have a feeling the TTRS is going to be around 70K at the end of the day., which imo, is just ridiculous, and would leave me pondering why i did not get an M3.
> 
> ...


 i agree the 70k is quite a lot for that. tts is sick too way cheaper and save up the money for the upgrades. 

an e92 m3 is prob slower than all of them with same "bolt ons and tune" dont get me wrong, its my fav beamer of all time. the engine is just fantastic. but upgrading that is not cheap. 1k for an intake LMFAO. i would just save up for one of these! 





 
^^ my homies car, he had the first Gpower SC kit in US the crappy tuning blew his motor. Gpower paid him like 23k? for a new motor and SC kit it still wasn't even enough to cover labor etc. he was making like 470 to the wheels with the Gpower, now he's making a little over 7XX with the Gintani Stage 3 kit? fully built motor.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

baddass !!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

fastgti69 said:


> I heard that as well, it wasnt needed as much by the tsi unlike the fsi.. but i was just saying if you're runing stage 3 its not more stuff going thru the engine?


 i have had the bsh vta can on my stage 3 for maybe 3 months now..havent had to empty it yet..checked it twice and looked the same both times..dry with a little soot at the bottom.. so imo, waiting for the winter to see if it gets anything..if not it comes off the car.. 

oh yea and mike, car is looking phenominal..:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> i have had the bsh vta can on my stage 3 for maybe 3 months now..havent had to empty it yet..checked it twice and looked the same both times..dry with a little soot at the bottom.. so imo, waiting for the winter to see if it gets anything..if not it comes off the car..
> 
> oh yea and mike, car is looking phenominal..:thumbup:


 thanks bro.  

I cant wait to put the VMR wheels on, because the offset on them is killer along with the wide width. the stance is amazing with them. for 699 for the set i'm not expecting the world out of them quality wise though. lol :sly:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> thanks bro.
> 
> I cant wait to put the VMR wheels on, because the offset on them is killer along with the wide width. the stance is amazing with them. for 699 for the set i'm not expecting the world out of them quality wise though. lol :sly:


 only issue is the cheap ass finish on them...but hey, we don't live in a perfect world 
:sly:


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> thanks bro.
> 
> I cant wait to put the VMR wheels on, because the offset on them is killer along with the wide width. the stance is amazing with them. for 699 for the set i'm not expecting the world out of them quality wise though. lol :sly:


 its gonna handle the power nicely. how wide are they? 8.5 or 9? 

might i recomend some toyo r888 with that set up


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mike, just curious why u went with the 25mm rsb?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> mike, just curious why u went with the 25mm rsb?


 not sure, thats what was recommended. is there another one available from Neuspeed ? 

is there one that your personally recommend ?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> its gonna handle the power nicely. how wide are they? 8.5 or 9?
> 
> might i recomend some toyo r888 with that set up


 8.5". 

i just bought these michelin ps2's and they were overpriced, and i'm not willing to dump them at the moment. but thank your for the recommendation , I hear those are good tires.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> not sure, thats what was recommended. is there another one available from Neuspeed ?
> 
> is there one that your personally recommend ?


 no, just wondering because i see a lot of people using the 27mm bars..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> no, just wondering because i see a lot of people using the 27mm bars..


 The only one Neuspeed makes for my suspension is 25mm's, and is adjustable. 

after driving with it for a while, I'm gonna move to the stiffer setting. 

This a tubular hollow bar that is very light. The guys at Futrell autowerks recommended it to me over quite a few of the other popular options that I approached them with. including H&R and a few other popular brands. 

I have heard mixed reviews of neuspeed, but at this point anything I have gotten from them has been of excellent quality. I'm always impressed with the quality, finish and performance of there products.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> 8.5".
> 
> i just bought these michelin ps2's and they were overpriced, and i'm not willing to dump them at the moment. but thank your for the recommendation , I hear those are good tires.


 yea, my homie switched crappy nexens to ps2's on his m3. damn that **** just grips. those tires are really expensive i agree. like 350 each new.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> yea, my homie switched crappy nexens to ps2's on his m3. damn that **** just grips. those tires are really expensive i agree. like 350 each new.


 for our size tires they were around 230 each on sale !


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> The only one Neuspeed makes for my suspension is 25mm's, and is adjustable.
> 
> after driving with it for a while, I'm gonna move to the stiffer setting.
> 
> ...


 

mike over time just inspect the bar as numerous people have cracked there RSB's by the endlinks. not sure if the bar is the same for mkv or not and im sure you already know this.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> mike over time just inspect the bar as numerous people have cracked there RSB's by the endlinks. not sure if the bar is the same for mkv or not and im sure you already know this.


 will do Nick. i think it has a lot to do with how low the car is. I also though that most of the people were breaking the actual link that Neuspeed makes that connects to the sway., not the sway itself ? do you know much about that ? 

i'm using the stock link. so the sway itself will break by the mounting holes ? that would render the bar basically unfixable. The couple guys i saw with broken parts had new endlinks sent out to them, making me think it was the neus. aftermarket endlinks they sell.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

not so sure of the endlinks, I can think of two separate posts where the bar itself broke. I'll see if I can find the threads.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> not so sure of the endlinks, I can think of two separate posts where the bar itself broke. I'll see if I can find the threads.


ok no doubt. I for sure believe you.

i'll be sure to stay aware.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I forgot to add, I just ordered the N2MB WOT box !!!

cant wait to have that installed !

If you dont know what that is. It does 2 things

1) - Holds your rpms for launch. 
2) - Its second feature is to hold boost (ignition) inbetween gear shifts. While not lifting off the gas pedal.

So with the WOT box, shifting is incredibly fast with no delays , and you can focus better on launching the car rather than watching the tach

I was in JR's car yesterday and the shifting felt extremely aggressive and fast. I knew I wanted on immediately. should be in the car in a couple weeks !


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> I forgot to add, I just ordered the N2MB WOT box !!!
> 
> cant wait to have that installed !
> 
> ...



doesnt it need to be tuned or something.. i believe this car has it and i heard its one of the best things to have.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> doesnt it need to be tuned or something.. i believe this car has it and i heard its one of the best things to have.


no tuning of the ECU necessary.

all of the adjusting is done through the WOT box.

JR (RSW) has it on his car, and I went for a ride in it the other day and was jealous ! the shifts hit incredibly hard and fast. it was nuts. shifts were so aggressive it felt like it could chirp the tires in any gear !


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeg6045 said:


> no tuning of the ECU necessary.
> 
> all of the adjusting is done through the WOT box.
> 
> JR (RSW) has it on his car, and I went for a ride in it the other day and was jealous ! the shifts hit incredibly hard and fast. it was nuts. shifts were so aggressive it felt like it could chirp the tires in any gear !


want to see the resluts. gotta do before and after for our cars please


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> want to see the resluts. gotta do before and after for our cars please


check out JR's video of his drag runs. at the start you hear his car using the rev launch control. that same funky ignition sound that the bmw vid you posted makes.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

more updates on the upper engine mounts ,

this is one of my favorite mods in a while !!! Just got back from a seriously twisty road, and some WOT runs.

The car shift so much better. even leaving from a start. no more falling on its face from a stop. moving into second and third and so on, is just so much better. even the shifter feels like it moves easier. it now wants to slide into the gears on its own. In the past I never liked shifting very fast with the car because of the lousy sensation it gave. add shifting out of boost, and it make it no fun at all. Now I can shift fast and hard, in and out of boost and the car jolts forward regardless. strangely enough even steering is more precise. as well as braking feels better without the extra weight transfer of the engine moving first.

I still have some wheel hop, but i believe that is from not having the third VF lower transmission mount (pendolum, (sp?) mount). As of now I am using the autotech insert down there. either way the car feels a hell of a lot better than how i was running. VF now makes the lower tranny mount for the TSI. I saw it on there website. I would imagine that all the hardware is the same, except for the poly insert that goes into the subframe. the part # is different from the FSI, so I know they made a change. but another 200$ i think !!

As for putting these mounts on a stock car, or stage 1 car. Sure , you would probably see benefits, but I doubt I would do it. there is for sure a small tradeoff in regards to ride quality. While the mounts did break in some , there is a small vibration on engine breaking still. like around 3 to 2K rpm winding down. everywhere else is butter smooth. idle, and acceleration. maybe they will soften up more, but i'm not banking on it. and for me personally the tradeoff is worth it. The only reason I went with these mounts is for the sake of my drivetrain. since putting the diff my car now fights to constantly hook up instead of just roasting the tires, so there was a small amount of wheelhop that is not a good sensation. fortunately i'm on my way to removing all of it. I'm 90% there. just gotta get that last mount for the bottom side of the tranny.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VW OEM lip spoiler installed.

Please excuse the fact about the blue tint in my camera for these pictures again. I have it on the wrong setting.

These lips come painted now straight from VW.

I installed it with the car at ride height. It also comes with a new front diffuser that fits behind it, but I couldnt get that installed without the car up higher, so I'll wait till it goes back on the lift at the shop.

stupid idea for VW not to include this on the NA cars. But yet it is standard on all euro gti's. Its not like it makes the front end any lower, considering the first thing that rubs (and the lowest point on the front of the car) is still the sides wells of the bumper.





































and yes, I know the front plate is obnoxious. If I wind up keeping the car for very long, I will swap it out for the euro front bumper with no side markers, and at that point leave the plate bracket off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks really good!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks really good!


thank you


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

looks good Mike!
I hesitated for some time between black or color-matching lip, but ended up with color-matching and I am happy I did.

Did you get around to installing the new VMR wheels yet?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

hly said:


> looks good Mike!
> I hesitated for some time between black or color-matching lip, but ended up with color-matching and I am happy I did.
> 
> Did you get around to installing the new VMR wheels yet?


whats up hung? have you decided if you are going to pull the trigger on the stage 3 yet?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

VaGPuncher said:


> whats up hung? have you decided if you are going to pull the trigger on the stage 3 yet?


Well I've been trying to reason myself into not doing it, but since I tried your cars I think resistance is futile  

The question now is whether to pull the trigger right away, or wait until next Spring, probably around March. But following this thread and seeing Mike so active (or more accurately HYPERACTIVE) in his modding does not make it easy to choose the waiting option


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have not yet had time to do the wheels. 

my free time is limited to weekends and I have had some other obligations. and the day(s) i did have free I there were other changes to the car that took more priority.

but soon hopefully.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Did you get the lip from Bud? Do they paint it at the dealership you order from, or come factory painted?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Did you get the lip from Bud? Do they paint it at the dealership you order from, or come factory painted?


i did get it from Bud. I'm about positive that he orders them pre painted from VWOA. that is why the price dropped to 275 painted/shipped. You may want to double check with im though. all said and done, whoever did the color match didnt do the best job. It could be better for sure. The spoiler looks a tad lighter than the bumper paint, but I have to see it in better lighting conditions. I'll keep you posted.

if you have a good body shop that your trust and knows your (personal cars) paint color (not code, but shade, as all paint is slightly different from different batch's), I suggest that your order it preprimed from ECStuning, and bring it to your shop. NOBODY could every color match your paint (and metallic if you have it) to perfection without having the car in front of them to inspect. They can do it pretty well, but it will always be better with the car in hands of the painter.

Also, I had to wait a farily long time to get it in hands from Bud. But he did come through in the end. If i ever did something like this again, I would have my bodyshop paint it. for any parts, body kit, spoiler, anything. if you use a good body shop, you will get good results.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh btw, i found myself a catless midpipe built to APR's sizing (direct replacement for APR midpipe dimension wise) for a decent price.

I know the guys at RSW have been really busy at the shop, so i picked this up to test out for now.

Once i get everything in hands and tested on the car I will post more information on it. 

Until then, it will need to be inspected by JR first.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mikeg6045 said:


> oh btw, i found myself a catless midpipe built to APR's sizing (direct replacement for APR midpipe dimension wise) for a decent price.
> 
> I know the guys at RSW have been really busy at the shop, so i picked this up to test out for now.
> 
> ...


Do they have another?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> Do they have another?


ygpm


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

mike would you say those top mounts have fully broken in yet? how do they feel? and you have a lower autotech insert right, or did you get the VF pendulum mount?

only asking because i have a pendulum mount and found a pretty good deal on the top 2 VF mounts, wondering if its gonna be any worse vibes wise.



thanks for the input man, car is lookin fantastic and hopefully i can see it one of these days when you are getting work done at RSW! (my parents live 10 mins away) :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ricky Bobby said:


> mike would you say those top mounts have fully broken in yet? how do they feel? and you have a lower autotech insert right, or did you get the VF pendulum mount?
> 
> only asking because i have a pendulum mount and found a pretty good deal on the top 2 VF mounts, wondering if its gonna be any worse vibes wise.
> 
> ...


R.bobby,

yeah i have the two upper vf, and the lower autotech.

They work really well. I have not driven the car since the last post I made, so that is most up to date.

If you went for a ride in JR's car you would see how they feel. not bad honestly. 

what mods do you have on your car ?

im not sure I would put them on anything other than a stage 3 setup. and to be honest, I still get some wheel hop, but thats cause my summer tires suck now that its cold out, and my diff does an amazing job of fighting for traction. I would imagine the lower vf mount would help a lot here though.

the upper mounts are more for securing the engine from shifting near the top. 

the car FEELS so much more direct and more like a race car in the turns though. great performance results. if your tracking your car, these are a must. for the street, they are NOT a must.

If you have other mods planned first, I would say hold off on the mounts till you have nothing left to do. You could probably do better things with the 400 dollars. imo.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pictures from GOAPR.COM

these pics are from last month or so, so no LED tails, and the car was still GTI badged, and no lip spoiler. 

just goes to show how crappy my camera is, and that my car is NOT blue like my photos. lol


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey guys, 

i just bought this exact car, fully loaded but with 6MT 










my GTI is going to get to Redline Speedworx to get stripped in the coming weeks. 

If any of you guys are interested in buying any parts , let me know. 

The stuff will be at RSW, and He will be available to install parts on your car for a labor fee. 

contact me. 


dont get it twisted I am not switching from the GTI for any other reason than needing a vehicle that can handle multiple purpose's. 

Lets be clear that this GTI is a beast and its power is addicting. If your thinking I am not happy with how I built this car you are reaching. 

Winter is coming and my Grand Cherokee is taking a dump, and I'm tired of putting money into it, So i need a car with a dual purpose. Just so happens the S4 is a savage in every category that will also include the traction of My Grand Cherokee. 

The S4 will be here at a minimum of 10 weeks and maximum of 14 weeks. 

I will be keeping the GTI with Stage 3 power until as late as I possibly can. I'm imaging it will be up at RSW around early december. I will be offering great deals on the majority of the items of this car. 

talk to you guys soon ! 

Mike


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

So this chapter ends, but a new one will begin. 

Be on the lookout for an APR powered 2011 Audi S4 Prestige thread ! 

Here is the spec sheet 

2011 Audi S4 Prestige 
6 speed manual 
Ibis white 
Titanium package 
Silk Nappa leather - Black/Magma red inserts 
Audi Drive Select with rear sport diff 
Audi Side Assist 
Carbon Atlas Trim 
Supercharger exterior Badge's 

the only option I did not get was the DSG tranny and the rear side airbags (children will be in the back and the airbags are not safe for kids under 11 yrs old). 

The titanium package blacks out the grill and window trim in place of the chrome, so the front will look something like this


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

all i can say is DAMN..i would give up the stage 3 for that in a heartbeat..congrats and good luck..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> all i can say is DAMN..i would give up the stage 3 for that in a heartbeat..congrats and good luck..


 thx dude, we'll meet up and toe the line a couple times


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> So this chapter ends, but a new one will begin.
> 
> Be on the lookout for an APR powered 2011 Audi S4 Prestige thread !
> 
> ...


 

You sir are the man, not only for making 2 b!tchin cars in a year but for the fact that you kept it pure and got a 6 speed and didn't sell out for DSG. i would cry if you got a B8 S4 with 2 pedals. 


Best of luck to taking delivery on the S4, did you buy it from NY or NJ? 


You may want to make a list of mods for sale so people can start calling dibs (i may thumb through the list and perhaps take a part or two off your hands) 




Good luck with everything and keep us filled in as the S4 gets closer!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, thx ricky bobby. I bought it on Long Island NY. although could have probably got a better deal in Manhattan where they have unlimited allocation on S models. The nice thing about the S4 is that the 6MT is faster than the DSG. it has better gear ratio's and the DSG does not have launch control on the S4 because of the weight and torque. 

yeah, pretty much all mods are available currently. except the rear LED's or VW Wheels and tires. 

Also the Peloquin diff has 2K miles on it. and is for sale. It will be 600 dollars plus your 02Q tranny in perfect condition for a swap. 

You could either bring your tranny to RSW for the swap along with 600 dollars. Or you can bring your car and RSW will swap them in short time for 300 dollars labor charge. 

That is a killer deal. My tranny only has 8K miles on it and is flawless. Never ever ground any gears. 

It cost me 2K for the peloquin and install the other month.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just for kicks, this is the same car without the titanium package. 

check out the track time STOCK !!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNJ8He9EtDY


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Mike, I am a bit surprised that you chose the S4 over the TT but I can understand it is a much more versatile car, and I am sure with the proper mods it can exceed the modding capabilities of the TTS which in the end has only a 2l 4 cylinder engine to play with. 
Imola yellow is my favorite color for the S4 and if modded tastefully it will look awesome... 

So CONGRATULATIONS on the new car!!! 

Now you know I am heading to RSW to build my GTI up to (almost) like yours right? 
So please let me call dibs on most of your stuff, we will just swap out and you can get the stock parts from my car. All will be done at RSW with minimum hassle. I will pm you for more details or I can also give you a call tomorrow. And I can wait until you are ready to part out, I am really in no hurry as you know.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Mike, I am a bit surprised that you chose the S4 over the TT but I can understand it is a much more versatile car, and I am sure with the proper mods it can exceed the modding capabilities of the TTS which in the end has only a 2l 4 cylinder engine to play with.
> Imola yellow is my favorite color for the S4 and if modded tastefully it will look awesome...
> 
> So CONGRATULATIONS on the new car!!!
> ...


 no problem Hung. 

just FYI, the S4 with software and exhaust from APR does 12.2 1/4 in full street trim !!! that is with the slower DSG with no launch. This thing is going to be fast when APR comes out with a new blower for it.  

Hung, you can have first dibs on whatever for the GTI besides the stuff JR already has in the works for you that you guys planned. I can not and will not step on his sale's of any items you guys already paid for or discussed. I'm not the type to do something like that for my own benefit. 

But other than that you can take anything you want. I do highly suggest you take the tranny with the diff in it. As you know my car is really really low miles and has a good supporting clutch to take the brunt of my shifts and I dont WOT shift it. 

Just either PM me or tell JR what you want to swap from the car. The car will be left at his shop very soon, and he will have choice as to move whatever parts where he wants. 

also, I do not need any of your stock parts. I have all my stock stuff. The only item I do not have is the stock catback exhaust.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

That thing is going to be a beast under your molding hands  
Let me know whenever you want to do some pulls. I am sure my stage 3 GTI won't last long against it but I can bring out the "other turbo car" too  

As for buying your stuff, let me talk to JR tomorrow morning. We have only discussed what is to be installed in my car so far, I don't believe he has ordered anything for me yet. Anyway I will also not let them be at a disadvantage either. Remember when I bought the clutch disk from you, although we had not agreed on anything yet, I still wanted to get an ok from JR before getting it from you. If possible we will work out something that will give RSW the same benefits as if they got a new kit for me. I will let you know tomorrow morning. 

Oh and I do have the stock catback I will give you for free when RSW install my new APR RSC one.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> That thing is going to be a beast under your molding hands
> Let me know whenever you want to do some pulls. I am sure my stage 3 GTI won't last long against it but I can bring out the "other turbo car" too
> 
> As for buying your stuff, let me talk to JR tomorrow morning. We have only discussed what is to be installed in my car so far, I don't believe he has ordered anything for me yet. Anyway I will also not let them be at a disadvantage either. Remember when I bought the clutch disk from you, although we had not agreed on anything yet, I still wanted to get an ok from JR before getting it from you. If possible we will work out something that will give RSW the same benefits as if they got a new kit for me. I will let you know tomorrow morning.
> ...


 Hung, 

Your putting me in a tight situation here that I do not prefer. Ill talk to you via pm.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> Hung,
> 
> Your putting me in a tight situation here that I do not prefer. Ill talk to you via pm., JR is going to need to make the same profit on the stage 3 kit as if he ordered it new for you. and you are going to have to figure out the software deal with him as well. I am willing to work with you but only if RSW benefits.


 We are thinking the same thing. See my pm


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> We are thinking the same thing. See my pm


 if RSW ordered your stuff already I can not sell it to you. no exceptions. just want to be clear on that. talk to you via pm.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

anyway, lets get back to the topic at hand. 

my poor baby is gonna see a new home sometime soon  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm jealous. The S4 is so hot!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey where did you get the front bumper side marker deletes? Or the side markers that match your paint?


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats mike! keep us posted on the s4 when you do mods


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

i want to go stg III so bad. i have to keep telling my self its my daily driver:banghead:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey guys, I have gotten quite a few post about why I am stripping the car. It seems that I was not clear in that i'm trading the GTI in. during these pm's people seem to think I am stripping the car to sell the parts cause I was not happy. 

So i figured I would copy and past my reply in the thread to avoid confusion and state how I feel. 


below is the copy of my reply 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

What do you mean ? 

sorry, but I have absolutely nothing bad to say about the stage 3. It makes a better daily than the stock car, cause its powerband is smoother with the bigger turbo. 

I bought a new car, and am trading in my GTI. it would be absolutely assanine of me to give away all those parts to a dealer who does not care for there value. I would actually lose money on the car if i did not give it back stock, considering the dealer would have to buy all the parts to replace them. 

The stage 3 is the best value possible imo. from now on it will be the first mod I do to the car. your wasting your time with stage 1 and 2. going to stage 3 is completely safe. there is NO extreme wear at all. I have never even had a CEL in my car the entire time I have had it. NOT ONCE. 

If you were looking to hear some negative feedback, sorry I cant help you out with that. I got nothing but fantastic stuff to say about VW/Audi and APR. 

which is why my new B8 S4 will be modded out with APR products. 

let me know if theres anything else I can help with. 

Mike 

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Hey where did you get the front bumper side marker deletes? Or the side markers that match your paint?


 the information is on the first page in the mod list. 

ESE Tuning's website.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

fastgti69 said:


> congrats mike! keep us posted on the s4 when you do mods


 Thank you. 

of course I will. 

I will link the thread to this one as soon as the car arrives.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

mdeneso said:


> i want to go stg III so bad. i have to keep telling my self its my daily driver:banghead:


 This is the most misunderstood thing about APR's stage 3 kit's imo. They do not at all effect daily driving. and you can actually achieve better mpg (really !) with the kit, for the fact that its a lot easier to stay out of boost while driving the car in traffic or on your normal ride home from work. 

The driveablity and smoothness of the software along with the CORRECT sized turbo make this setup extremely versatile. 

And i'm not just saying this to say it. I understand your logic when thinking this, as I had similar concerns. But APR has done these kits right for the mass market. Just wish more people understood this, cause i'm pretty sure there would be more out there if that was the case. 

They work great, throttle control is like a car that left the factory. the car will not go unless you demand it to, and even them its very smooth.


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

im sure the stg III is very daily drivable but i bought this car so i dont have to drive my 500rwhp cobra everyday(it gets old). its a nice looking very comfortable vehicle that still goes brapppppp 


p.s. i plan on doing stg I and little stuff because no VW deserves to remain completly stock


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

mdeneso said:


> im sure the stg III is very daily drivable but i bought this car so i dont have to drive my 500rwhp cobra everyday(it gets old). its a nice looking very comfortable vehicle that still goes brapppppp
> 
> 
> p.s. i plan on doing stg I and little stuff because no VW deserves to remain completly stock


 Ok then. This is a completely different story. I am sorry I misunderstood what you wrote for something else. 

My mistake. Now I understand what you meant by the statement.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mdeneso said:


> im sure the stg III is very daily drivable but i bought this car so i dont have to drive my 500rwhp cobra everyday(it gets old). its a nice looking very comfortable vehicle that still goes brapppppp
> 
> 
> p.s. i plan on doing stg I and little stuff because no VW deserves to remain completly stock


 Haha that was exactly what I told myself when I bought the GTI. 
Then I did stage 1, then the change from stock to 1 was so good that I said why not stage 2. 
Then after stage 2 I got curious and got a ride in Mike's car.. And that was it. 
It is as he said, very smooth and strong power. 

If I had known I would have gone to stage 3 directly. Would have saved $600 buck of stage 1/2 ecu tune, the carbonio stage 2 intake, and one piece of the DP (stage 3 only needs mid pipe). 
Would have saved time too!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

hey mike, any reason you didnt just try to sell the car as a whole first?


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> Ok then. This is a completely different story. I am sorry I misunderstood what you wrote for something else.
> 
> My mistake. Now I understand what you meant by the statement.


 
no problem


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*nice sedan*

congrats Mike. S4's are nice and now you will be able to point and shoot


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Guys, i was at Audi tonight and I changed the color of my car as they were putting the order in, as to not make any mistakes. 

I decided on the Ibis White. 

I just did not have the nuts to go with the imola yellow. I also saw some regular customer pictures and it looked very pale in contrast to some of the "official" audi pictures , and also in some videos. 

So before the ball went rolling too far, I changed it to White. The first B8 S4 I saw was in white and i absolutely loved it. with the titanium black out package it should look great. with nice wheels as well. and no I will no go conventional on the wheels like everyone always see's. the first set will be HRE that I go for. 

just a little update. 

(just a pic I found online, but without titanium package. i think this may be the car at apr) 










You could call this "going the safe route" but to be honest this might be the smart thing to do for me on a car that is over 60K. I cant have something that I will get tired of looking at in short time.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

NICE S4!!! 

My parents are looking at A4 Avant and S4 to replace over 110k miles '05 GMC Yukon. So it'll be my mom's and my dad's taking over the Denali. 

Wish there is S4 Avant, it would be easier for my mom to take the dog around in the cargo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO Imola FTW lol


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> NOOOOOOOO Imola FTW lol


 haha, cant do it dude. 

i have to go back to Audi on Saturday to show them (sparingly, lol) the GTI to be appraised. 

So i have been thinking about the brilliant red as well, and white. going a little nutty from it , but i gotta sleep on it. the red looks pretty nuts as well. 

looks pretty nutz with the ti package, as the white is a bit bland (but safe)... 

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2791670


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Red looks nasty too!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Red looks nasty too!


 hell yeah it does. for sure...


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> hell yeah it does. for sure...


 
Coming from a fellow white car owner, I say Ibis White! Tinted, roof black, and with the titanium package and the right wheels it will be one of a kind. 


Go with your first instinct if its between red or white.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Mike you are a baller! Good call on not going with the yellow. Tough call on the red or white. IMO red is a target for cops and thieves (statistically speaking). Also some vehicles actually have higher insurance premiums that have red paint though I doubt that will be a factor since it appears you got money to burn. I know that sounds strange but it's true. 

Did you look into the Porsche Cayman S or did the kid factor void that possibility. That Car and Driver video on YouTube makes me want one. 

Shoot me a PM with a price for your stage 3 kit. I agree if I had to start all over I would skip stages1 and 2 also.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I finalized my decision on the S4 and now the order is in and can no longer be changed as the car is being assigned a VIN # from what the sales manager told me. 

Now because I went with the white, i had to spruce up interior a bit. so i went with the black and magma red interior silk nappa leather. 

I have since found identical interior pics of how my car will be. 

This car has the same exact interior. and the exterior is the same except mine will have the blacked out titanuim package trim. 

so here is what the car will look like (minus titanium package trim) 

I think this will look absolutely amazing. 

either way, I think I have proven that I can make a car unique and in a classy way. And this car will be no different. trust me, I will make it look unique and already have plans in my head. from the wheels, to even the exhaust tips, it will be unique. 

click the link. here is my color combo's. the black trim will take it a step further, trust me. 

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2765236 

you WILL NOT see an A4 that will look like this on the inside ! The only car i like the black/red interior on is the white fyi.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Very nice Mike! 
First mod I would do: stock pedals have to go! 
And the left driver side vent looks so empty without a gauge


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm not a big aftermarket pedal fan, so that is not something I would not do unless there was an OEM Audi solution. 

imo, this car is a bit upscale, so i'm gonna go for a different look on the interior and exterior. So I am not thinking interior gauges on this one either. 

BUT, i do have a RaceLogic VBOX on the way as we speak !!! excited for that one for sure !!


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> i'm not a big aftermarket pedal fan, so that is not something I would not do unless there was an OEM Audi solution.
> 
> imo, this car is a bit upscale, so i'm gonna go for a different look on the interior and exterior. So I am not thinking interior gauges on this one either.
> 
> BUT, i do have a RaceLogic VBOX on the way as we speak !!! excited for that one for sure !!


 I was not thinking aftermarket pedals. 
I had the OEM Audi RS4 pedals in my B6 S4 and loved them. Not sure if they will fit the B8 though, if not you can wait for the B8 RS4/RS5 pedals.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

That's going to be a nice car for sure. It would be hard for me to do anything to it, -It's just so nice as it is. I would probably just keep it clean and find myself peeking at it every time I walked by the garage. Make sure you let us know how it compares to the GTI! :beer:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan mills said:


> That's going to be a nice car for sure. It would be hard for me to do anything to it, -It's just so nice as it is. I would probably just keep it clean and find myself peeking at it every time I walked by the garage. Make sure you let us know how it compares to the GTI! :beer:


 thx ryan. will do.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> I was not thinking aftermarket pedals.
> I had the OEM Audi RS4 pedals in my B6 S4 and loved them. Not sure if they will fit the B8 though, if not you can wait for the B8 RS4/RS5 pedals.


 ok, well that sounds like a better idea. the rs5 is currently available along with its parts. and its on its way to the USA. 

:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

guys, depending on if your local or not, I have a price in mind for the Stage 3 kit (with software included on my dime) let me know if you are interested. The ideal situation would be for you to be in the Northeast and able to meet me personally. 

let me know. and please only pm me if you are sure about what you are doing, and very serious about doing this. I dont mind answering inquiring questions, but if you could please post them in this thread if they are not related to you "seriously" wanting to buy the full package kit (with the software) from me. 

My price is going to be fantastic, and its the entire package. which is why I want the new buyer to be local to be sure he gets it on his car, and leaves the shop a happy customer. 

Mike


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffsIxKSCB0 

road and track got 12.9 1/4 stock with the 6MT. dayyyumm.


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffsIxKSCB0
> 
> road and track got 12.9 1/4 stock with the 6MT. dayyyumm.


 You gona even like this better :laugh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uULudWLWFP0&feature=related


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

ZGTIBT said:


> You gona even like this better :laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uULudWLWFP0&feature=related


 both cars are amazing sedans. There are plenty(a lot) of 335's running 11's with just bolt ons. 

the fastest S4 so far runs 12.2 but i am sure in not time they will also running the same as 335's 11 sec 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQqR8B6Zz4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> both cars are amazing sedans. There are plenty(a lot) of 335's running 11's with just bolt ons.
> 
> the fastest S4 so far runs 12.2 but i am sure in not time they will also running the same as 335's 11 sec
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQqR8B6Zz4&feature=player_embedded


 yep, I have good respect for the BMW N54 engine. I wring it out on the regular in my mom's 5 series.  

A local mechanic by me has the 335i with cat delete and software and runs high 11's ! 

The S4 3.0tfsi is still early in tuning development, and as we all know BMW has a far bigger tuning market. 

With that said, APR is developing a Stage 3 kit for the 3.0TFSI S4 !!!!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> both cars are amazing sedans. There are plenty(a lot) of 335's running 11's with just bolt ons.
> 
> the fastest S4 so far runs 12.2 but i am sure in not time they will also running the same as 335's 11 sec
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQqR8B6Zz4&feature=player_embedded


 I am betting if that car was the manual it would have hit 11's. That APR customer has the DSG transmission, which has no LC and delayed shift's between all gears. 

The manual is significantly faster. ESPECIALLY off the line. and then past 100mph.


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

tico said:


> both cars are amazing sedans. There are plenty(a lot) of 335's running 11's with just bolt ons.
> 
> the fastest S4 so far runs 12.2 but i am sure in not time they will also running the same as 335's 11 sec
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQqR8B6Zz4&feature=player_embedded


 Respect for both cars :thumbup: the S4 will be even faster i think because already stock vs stock the S4 has the edge !


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

yea man, most respect to the s4 the awd is the best on that. with a tune and some bolt ons, i'm sure you'll be close to some 335s. but yea the n54 really is a work of art. look at these times and how close they are with hpf stage2 m3's and supercharged e92's. crazy most respect to both the s4 and 335i. 

11.00 @ 137.xx MPH 60' 1.9x (Evil Twin Rob) E46 M3 HPF Stage 2 TC, C16, DR's 
11.15 @ 124.45 MPH 60' 1.50 (Oldbooster) 135i AT, JB3 2.0, .40 nitrous jet, DR's, Meth, IRC Exhaust, Code 3 IC, Race Gas 
11.19 @ 138.55 MPH 60' 2.05 (Evil Twin Rob) E46 M3 HPF Stage 2 TC, Race Gas, DR's 
11.32 @ 136.92 MPH 60' 1.99 (MspiredM3) E46 M3 HPF Stage 2.5, Race Gas, DR's 
11.33 @ 132.77 MPH 60' 1.84 (Hotrod182) E92 335i AT, JB3, Nitrous .28 Dry Shot, Water/Meth, Race Gas, Weight Reduction, DR's 
11.41 @ 126.09 MPH 60' 1.89 (Loren) E46 M3 AA Stage 3 SC, Race Fuel, NOS, DR's 
11.45 @ 131.57 MPH 60' 2.06 (DLSJ5) E92 M3 Stage 2+ SC, Race Fuel and Race Tune, Meth, DR's Slip 
11.50 @ 125.89 MPH 60' 1.70 (Shiv) E92 335i 6MT, PROcede, Race Fuel, DR's, Meth 
11.58 @ 122.76 MPH 60' 1.71 (DLSJ5) E46 M3 VFE Stage 2 SC, 3.91 gears, MS109, DR's 
11.66 @ 129.47 MPH 60' 2.00 ([email protected]) E46 HPF Stage 2 TC, 110 leaded, ST's 
11.68 @ 121.80 MPH 60' 1.68 (Irishace) 135i, AT, JB3 2.0 15ohm, DPs, FMIC, DCI, Perf Exhaust, CMGS Meth, DRs, MS109 Race Gas, SLIP 
11.76 @ 119.88 MPH 60' 1.69 (Irishace) 135i, JB3 2.0, AMS FMIC, BMS DCI, AR DP, BMW perf exhaust, Race Gas MS 109, passenger and rear seat removed, AT drag radials, SLIP 
11.77 @ 117.30 MPH 60' 1.64 (yandyr) 135i, Procede V4, ER FMIC, ER charge pipe, secondary cats cut, Meth, DCI, Race Gas, SLIP 
11.84 @ 116.97 MPH 60' 1.63 (Sitdown) E92 335, JB3 | DCI | FMIC | MS109 | K1/MT Drag Radial, SLIP 


full link with more data 

http://www.bimmerboost.com/showthread.php?398-Bimmerboost-s-1-4-mile-Vbox-and-Standing-Mile-list


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

The APR TSI Stage 3 turbocharger kit has been listed in the classified section of the MK6 GTI, MK5 TSI GTI, and A3 TSI cars. 

If the kit is bought from a local buyer in the Tri-State area, when it is removed from my car at RSW, I am throwing in a FREE APR Midpipe that is required to run the kit. A value of around 400 dollars. 

The kit price includes Hardware and Software.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry, what's the difference between a mid-pipe and a down-pipe?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Sorry, what's the difference between a mid-pipe and a down-pipe?


 mid pipe is the center section where the cat normally resides. 

downpipe is the section from the turbo to the midpipe. 

the stage 3 kit includes a Garrett turbo specific downpipe section. So you will need the midpipe section to complete the exhaust to your catback.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Down pipe comes Directly off of the Turbo, the mide pipe is the pipe in between the Cat-back and the Down pipe 

http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_mk6_20tsi.html


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Down pipe comes Directly off of the Turbo, the mide pipe is the pipe in between the Cat-back and the Down pipe
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_mk6_20tsi.html


 thx jr :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Hello,



rracerguy717 said:


> FYI IF I was going to do another VW or anyone else wanted too I would recommend go to Douglas VW and get the car complete stage 3 installed all done Turn key with mods built into the fiance price with FULL Warranty !!!!!!!!


Are you SURE about the full warranty? Some clarifying notes on the 2010s and up from Douglas VW:



> Thank you for contacting Douglas Motors. You can have any package installed new on a vehicle and you can work it into the price of the car. Any apr software on any 2010 vw and up does completely void the warranty on the car. The kit completely installed, including software, turbo kit with injectors, complete turbo back exhaust, front mount intercooler, and carbonio intake is 9867.00 plus tax. If you have any further questions you can reach me back at this email address or at 908 277 3300 ext 208. Thank you. Brian Ardente, Douglas Motors Appointment Desk


So then I wanted to see if the ENTIRE warranty is voided instead of just the powertrain. His reply was interesting:



> Well, on the 2010's and up, the VW scanners are picking up any aftermarket software on the coding for the ecu. As soon as any warranty repair needs to be made, the dealership has to connect to the car and save and store this info. Vw has been picking up on the coding in the cars and flagging the cars in their system which all VW dealers see. What exactly they are voiding is suspect right now. This is all fairly new with the voiding of the warranties. Our feeling is that warranty claims will be denied.


So much for the programs being undetectable.  For the record, I'm not trying to suggest VW should warranty a powertrain that's modified for substantally more power than stock. But I do think it's a crock that VW would kill an entire warranty to include all the other BS that normally goes wrong with our quirky cars. :thumbdown:

Buyer Beware,

Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

> Well, on the 2010's and up, the VW scanners are picking up any aftermarket software on the coding for the ecu.



Bull****.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Scott,

Thanks for trolling/jacking my thread. If you have a problem with what ANOTHER member posted, MONTHS ago, maybe you could have contacted him personally. Honestly I do not care what Douglas VW says, or VWOA. If you dont want to mod your car, dont. fine with me. 

please take this discussion elsewhere out of respect for the positive results I have had in this thread with all of my APR products. 

Not a single hickup, not a single CEL. Zero problems for me. 

If your worried about your warranty, it would probably be a good idea to keep the car YOU own, stock. I'm pretty sure everyone in this sub-forum understands that., regardless of the gentleman you quoted.

Thank you very much,

MIKE


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Mike,

Sorry about the jack. It wasn't my intent; and I certainly don't make a habit of trolling. I have a lot of faith in APR, trust their work, and admire/covet what you've done to your car. In no way do I desire to try taking that away from you. I'm a mod fiend myself and would love to have a juiced GTI. I just wouldn't trust a dealership to do it and honor warranty claims. That's like having your health insurance provider also act as your physician. But digress yet again. 

I also did not have a problem with the other guy's post. So no reason to contact him... not his claim. I was simply sharing something I learned through the course of reading this entire thread. Unfortunately, I did not consider how you would feel about this info being in your topic. Again, sorry!

I love what you've done to your car. It's BEAUTIFUL!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

no problem Scott. I am glad you posted more about what you meant. I do agree that expecting a dealer to do the work and for VWOA to honor the warranty on it, is grossly misleading.

I seemed to have misunderstood you statement of "BUYER BEWARE" for something about APR products. But since you elaborated more on what you meant, I now see your original intention. No harm done, no problem. thanks for explaining youself further.

Mike:beer:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

pic removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bull****.


x2 

Had a Customer Blow up his TSI Engine a few months ago, Dealer asked if it had a flash. Customer denied it and the claim went through smooth as butter!


----------



## intenseM6 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Stage 3*



mikeg6045 said:


> mid pipe is the center section where the cat normally resides.
> 
> downpipe is the section from the turbo to the midpipe.
> 
> the stage 3 kit includes a Garrett turbo specific downpipe section. So you will need the midpipe section to complete the exhaust to your catback.


Hi, Mike,

My friend (Kardon) has sent u a PM on our interest. I could not find your ad.

Can you post me the link ? Thanks.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

intenseM6 said:


> Hi, Mike,
> 
> My friend (Kardon) has sent u a PM on our interest. I could not find your ad.
> 
> Can you post me the link ? Thanks.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Package-!!!&p=68294548&posted=1#post68294548

BTW, where are you located ? just FYI, i DO NOT SHIP INTERNATIONALLY.

thanks,
mike


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bull****.


I tend to agree. I just think Douglas is trying to cover there ass incase they are receiving troll emails from VW (i know conspiracy theory at best, lol).

Is it even possible to check ecu mapping via "scanners" the way VW is set up.

since when have VW dealers had "scanners" in place that are linked up to there HeadQuarters ?

this sounds like a comic book story of George Orwell's 1984, VW style. lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Package-!!!&p=68294548&posted=1#post68294548
> 
> BTW, where are you located ? just FYI, i DO NOT SHIP INTERNATIONALLY.
> 
> ...


mike, can we know why you won't ship internationally?

thanks


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> mike, can we know why you won't ship internationally?
> 
> thanks


for a few reasons,

I can not give an international customer software with this kit, as my software code is only for united states along with the pricing.

and secondly, I used to do retail as a side job/hobby, and Its very easy to beat someone with international shipping , especially using paypal. with international shipping there are no tracking numbers to the residence. the tracking #'s only track to the international post office, than they are send from there under there own observance. so all a customer has to state is that they did not receive the package, and paypal gives them there money back. alteast this is how it used to be. I have been beat this way, which is why i do not ship anything internationally.

and thirdly, because its a PITA. inconsistent shipping times, especially if not using EMS, and inconsistent results depending on the country you ship to. also, having to go back and forth with the customer of pricing.

all this leads up to me not doing it. I am not that desperate. I will find a customer locally, or inside the US.

hope that helps.


----------



## intenseM6 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Stage 3*



mikeg6045 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Package-!!!&p=68294548&posted=1#post68294548
> 
> BTW, where are you located ? just FYI, i DO NOT SHIP INTERNATIONALLY.
> 
> ...


Anyway, thanks Mike for your kind reply. We were thinking of the easy way of sending the $$$ to you via western union and ask UPS to collect from you. That's it.

But we respect your decision. Love your mods...Enjoy yr new mod quest. 

Cheers.


----------



## robkore (Dec 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Bull****.


Not that I'm doubting you at all or looking to stir up trouble, but is there a technical reason you could get in to as to how you know this to be false? Just looking for some piece of mind for when the 2011 flashes come out. Also, couldn't the dealer just hold the set button on the cruise control and watch for the CEL to start flashing?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

robkore said:


> Not that I'm doubting you at all or looking to stir up trouble, but is there a technical reason you could get in to as to how you know this to be false? Just looking for some piece of mind for when the 2011 flashes come out. Also, couldn't the dealer just hold the set button on the cruise control and watch for the CEL to start flashing?


I will leave this to Arin, 

BUT, with APR software, you can not just hold the set button and have access to the program switching. There is a security lockout feature on your software. with a 4 digit password protection.

So when you bring the car to the dealer, you put it in stock mode (this is if you hiding the information from your dealer) and lock it out. when this is done, access becomes unavailable. You would have to input in your personal password (that you can choose) to switch programing.

hope that helps.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

intenseM6 said:


> Anyway, thanks Mike for your kind reply. We were thinking of the easy way of sending the $$$ to you via western union and ask UPS to collect from you. That's it.
> 
> But we respect your decision. Love your mods...Enjoy yr new mod quest.
> 
> Cheers.


no problem man. Sorry I could not help you guys out. 

Besides the shipping, it is not very cost effective for me, because I would have to sell you the kit without the software. Causing me to take a significant hit on the price that I would have to lower for this situation. Depending on your country, my software coding will not work on your ECU. And only US software is sold with a US kit (because of the way the pricing is made up by APR). The price of stage 3 in other markets may be more of less when new, because of this fact.

Hopefully you can find someone in your country with a second hand kit. although it would be difficult I would imagine. As I cant see someone selling this kit without a situation like I am in (buying a completely different vehicle). This kit is very addicting, smooth and extremely reliable in my experience (and the experience of others I know with it).


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> I will leave this to Arin,
> 
> BUT, with APR software, you can not just hold the set button and have access to the program switching. There is a security lockout feature on your software. with a 4 digit password protection.
> 
> ...



The security lockout feature is only available on fully loaded ecu's or as a $60 option on partially loaded ecu's.
When I got my APR stage 2 I opted for 93, 100, and valet along with the Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment option. So no security lockout for me.

But thanks to APR's current Fall sale (if it's still ongoing?) fully loaded ecu's can be purchased for $599 which contains the security lockout, fault code erase/TB alignment, and anti-theft options.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

correct. I have seen some APR dealer that do not always explain the security lockout feature to the customer. this puzzles me, as I think it is one of the more important features of there software. 

If you already have APR software, I would always suggest to go back to the dealer and pay the price (whatever it is) to have the lockout added. I think you can add it at anytime.

I even saw a dealer that did not explain it to the customer, even while the APR sale was in effect.

IMO, if the APR sale is in effect, you should be loading there ECU with every single option available. not the ones they think they way (which at the time they are usually flustered with all the options and dont make the correct decision)

for example, I was at a dealer (location not important) and a customer came in and bought the APR sofware for his 2010 Audi A-series, 2.0T. He was told about what was available on the software, and asked to tell them what he wanted on it (even though he knew nothing about it). after he was flashed, he was leaving and started a conversation with me and I was showing him stuff about his car. I asked for his security lockout info to help show him how to do it. He looked around and could not find it. So he went inside and asked what it was, only to find out he did not have it downloaded onto his ECU. even with the 600 dollar APR sale for a fully loaded ecu. I told him to go back inside and get it, as it should be free. well, turns out he was a charged 1/2 hour labor fee to add the feature to his ecu. 

I dont know the moral of the story or why I brought it up, but I was definitely confused by this situation.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

I purchased my tune before the sale so that is why mine wasn't fully loaded. When the time comes for stage 3, that ecu upgrade comes with a "free" upgrade to the fully loaded ecu. Personally I made the decision to wait for that purchase to get the security lockout feature.

In response to your story, in the end it all depends on the quality of customer service the dealers provide. Some customers may not know that other dealers are willing to go the extra mile as a standard. Going that extra mile helps build a good reputation between dealers and customers, which keeps them coming back for future purchases.

My dealer (hstuning) sat me down and went through all the features I had picked out along with all the features I can get after the fact. We then sat in my car and they showed me first hand how to cycle through the programs along with the various addons. Not only that, but my dealer had a sale for no labor charges on ecu tuning so they really weren't obligated to spend the extra time with me.

It's all about customer expectations, and mine were met and exceeded. :beer:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

APR Stage 3 TSI kit is SOLD!!!

customer purchased

-APR Stage 3 kit with software and APR Midpipe
-APR FMIC
-APR Carbonio Intake

And he is bringing his car to RSW for a professional install from one of the country's most reputable and experienced APR Dealers. This will ensure that his install will go as planned and no other shops will play games with him considering the kit is coming off of my car.

I'm super happy for him, you can add to the list another Stage 3 TSI tearing up the Northeast !!!


----------



## robkore (Dec 26, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> I will leave this to Arin,
> 
> BUT, with APR software, you can not just hold the set button and have access to the program switching. There is a security lockout feature on your software. with a 4 digit password protection.
> 
> ...


It does help, thanks, and sorry for taking the thread in a different direction. I couldn't tell on APR's website, if you enter an incorrect password, is there no feedback of any kind on the cluster gauge to show that something may be out of the ordinary with the ECU?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous.....:banghead:

What's his username here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

robkore said:


> It does help, thanks, and sorry for taking the thread in a different direction. I couldn't tell on APR's website, if you enter an incorrect password, is there no feedback of any kind on the cluster gauge to show that something may be out of the ordinary with the ECU?


No indication of failure to enter the code correctly.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> APR Stage 3 TSI kit is SOLD!!!
> 
> customer purchased
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> APR Stage 3 TSI kit is SOLD!!!
> 
> customer purchased
> 
> ...


congrats to both of you.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

robkore said:


> It does help, thanks, and sorry for taking the thread in a different direction. I couldn't tell on APR's website, if you enter an incorrect password, is there no feedback of any kind on the cluster gauge to show that something may be out of the ordinary with the ECU?


feel free to ask anything you want in the thread. anything.

I may have come off wrong when the other guy made that post because I though he was trolling. I did not like the statement of BUYERS BEWARE when i'm trying to find a customer to by some of my stuff that I know works amazingly well. Since them we have realized that it I misunderstood him. and all is well.

Please feel free to ask anything APR related. You can benefit by having direct answers from APR since Arin reads the thread !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> I'm so jealous.....:banghead:
> 
> What's his username here?


He can feel free to post if he would like. But I do not feel right giving out anyones personal information or user name.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

thx nick and tico. 

now , when is that stage 3 supercharger coming out for the b8 s4 ??? lol


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> He can feel free to post if he would like. But I do not feel right giving out anyones personal information or user name.


Totally, just wanted to see if he was local enough for the meets near me,


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Totally, just wanted to see if he was local enough for the meets near me,


he is in the tri-state area.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Me too! I can't wait to see this car if he's local! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know why my for sale thread in the MKV classified section was black-holed ? 

I must have missed the discussion. I'm assuming it was a typical APR products vs argument ..

anyone ?


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

who knows lol but you had a great price for the kit!

just put a price in your sig and tell people to pm you for more info :thumbup:


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey Mike, how would a Stage 3 GTI stack up against a B8 S4 Stage 1?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

you aint kidding..i was ready to get rid of my routan and get an mk6 so i can buy all of his mods..then have 2 stage 3 cars in the garage..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Hey Mike, how would a Stage 3 GTI stack up against a B8 S4 Stage 1?


The B8 is faster. [email protected] explained the experience a few months back when the same question was asked oh him.

off the line the B8 destroys it, but from a roll, its close until the 80 to 100 mph speed comes, than the GTI falls back.

This is basically word for word, and Chris was speaking of the STOCK b8.

chipped I would imagine would be even faster.

edit : Chris(formerly)@apr.


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

WTFJHHOULJDF:LDJF:LDJS!!!!!!!!!

Why would you do this?!!!?!?! 

Well congrats on the purchase, I hope you fall in love with your new Audi like you did with your MKVI. I will assume that you will update us all with pics of the new ride :thumbup:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> you aint kidding..i was ready to get rid of my routan and get an mk6 so i can buy all of his mods..then have 2 stage 3 cars in the garage..


buy my stage 3 mk6?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

SoCalMK6GTI said:


> WTFJHHOULJDF:LDJF:LDJS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why would you do this?!!!?!?!
> 
> Well congrats on the purchase, I hope you fall in love with your new Audi like you did with your MKVI. I will assume that you will update us all with pics of the new ride :thumbup:


of course Brian. 

i'm sure you could answer yourself as to why would I do this. wouldnt anyone if it was possible.

starting off with a car that is as fast stock as my gti with tons of work is enough reason for me alone. considering i'm a gearhead and the engine inside the car could pretty much sell me alone on any platform.

The GTI is a fantastic car.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> buy my stage 3 mk6?


lol dont tempt me..getting kinda tired of driving the minivan to work as the wife's is the stage 3 mk5..


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> lol dont tempt me..getting kinda tired of driving the minivan to work as the wife's is the stage 3 mk5..



Sorry to laugh, but this really did make me LOL! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey guys, if your in the tri-state, check this thread out and you could see why i am always gloating about Redline Speedworx.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4521775-Redline-Speed-Worx-Presents-Shop-Life/page23


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

SoCalMK6GTI said:


> Sorry to laugh, but this really did make me LOL! :thumbup: :laugh:


lol..i build and she drives..but i also take my son to daycare in the mornings so he likes to watch the tv's in the routan(in my defense)..but i lol at myself everday..dont feel bad..

and Mike, if i didnt do all my work myself redline would be where i went, but i like to spend the extra $ i save on more mods..Redlind FTW!!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

guys I have a catless midpipe still NIB that was custom made for me by USP.

It is the identical dimensions to the APR midpipe, with O2 bungs in identical locations as it. 

If you interested in it , LMK.

I paid 130 for it a couple weeks ago. Its actuall still in the brand new packaging.

I was gonna list it, but not sure there would be much interest from regular buyers not looking for all out performance.

lmk


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

What else you got for sale? Turbo outlet pipe? BSH TB pipe? Anything else? haha, I've got money, saving for that FMIC


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

SoCalMK6GTI said:


> What else you got for sale? Turbo outlet pipe? BSH TB pipe? Anything else? haha, I've got money, saving for that FMIC


neuspeed turbo outlet pipe.

pm me for info, i'll get back to you tomorrow. it will be off my car in about a week.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> hey guys, if your in the tri-state, check this thread out and you could see why i am always gloating about Redline Speedworx.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4521775-Redline-Speed-Worx-Presents-Shop-Life/page23


I’m going to these guys in Spring for my South Bend Clutch Plate install, Downpipe and APR Stage 2 flash
Pat is extremely helpful over the phone.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> guys I have a catless midpipe still NIB that was custom made for me by USP.
> 
> It is the identical dimensions to the APR midpipe, with O2 bungs in identical locations as it.
> 
> ...


 pmed


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> pmed


I actually just installed my midpipe last weekend. Definitely got a little louder but not by much at all. It's a nice piece from usp. Thanks to mike I found out about it. Gives an extra little pep.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

The car is "officially" at Redline SpeedWorx being worked on.

I'll keep everyone posted on the results. I'm leaving the car with them for the week as some hardware and fastners may need to be ordered.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> The car is "officially" at Redline SpeedWorx being worked on.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on the results. I'm leaving the car with them for the week as some hardware and fastners may need to be ordered.



It's in good hands over there, glad to see the Stage 3 kit is going to a good home! what is the ETA for the B8?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ricky Bobby said:


> It's in good hands over there, glad to see the Stage 3 kit is going to a good home! what is the ETA for the B8?


hey whats up RB,

yes, I'm very confident leaving my car there.

I'm very happy that the Stage 3 kit is going to a local customer and is going to be installed pby JR. Ive got to be honest, I was a little worried about selling the kit out of state. I was worried that a customer may install it wrong or something , than say it does not work and want his money back. I would much rather have my APR dealer do the work.

I should have a more solid ETA on the S4 by next week. I'm pretty sure it moves one step closer by than (atleast this is what I was told). Considering dealer in NY get a LOT of allocations for cars like this, I feel I should be on the shorter side of the wait time.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

This is Phil's car (from detailers domain) with AWE exhaust and Bilstien coilovers. DSG. Thing sounds fantastic. Stock ECU. car looks to make some nice power stock with just exhaust.

The AWE exhaust sounds really good !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ixPaxvqBCY

gotta love that quattro ! My GTI would be in the woods on that road in those conditions ! lol


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

It sounds awesome indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> This is Phil's car (from detailers domain) with AWE exhaust and Bilstien coilovers. DSG. Thing sounds fantastic. Stock ECU. car looks to make some nice power stock with just exhaust.
> 
> The AWE exhaust sounds really good !
> 
> ...




dude that sounds friggin ridiculous, is that the exhaust you are doing or are you going with APR products for the new ride?

side note, anyone do a trans swap with you yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Just swapped the Transmission Last night into another MKVI..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ricky Bobby said:


> dude that sounds friggin ridiculous, is that the exhaust you are doing or are you going with APR products for the new ride?
> 
> side note, anyone do a trans swap with you yet?


I'm going with the APR exhaust. Its already sitting in my shop waiting to be installed. 

I like the RSC. Its pretty quite inside the car, and there is never any drone.

I'm sure it will sound like an animal if I install the catless Headers in the future !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I picked up my car today. We were discussing catch cans setups today at the shop, and whether or not they are needed for the TSI as bad as they were for the FSI. 

So I decided to check my discharge pipe that was mounted in my GTI with the APR Stage 3 kit for 3.5K to 4K miles. And run fairly hard on the regular.

If I am understanding the PCV correctly, the blowby should pass right through this discharge pipe. Is that correct ?

Well, anyway, I checked and decided to post the pics.

picture of plumbing that I checked










picture of plumbing along with clean white tissue paper










picture of what was collected out of the discharge pipe, onto what was a clean white tissue paper











What does this mean ? I have no idea. It is what it is and I felt like posting it.

(btw, that was 2 good swipes with the tissue. 1 swipe on each end of the pipe.)


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

Interesting Mike. I would say that during warmer months this would be likely cleaner that during the winter. I checked my intercooler piping after 15k of having a catch can at it was pretty clean. I remember cleaning lines before Stg 1 software and after about 12k miles of no mods and there was significant build up in oil. My reason for getting the a catch can as soon as one was available.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

05jettagli said:


> Interesting Mike. I would say that during warmer months this would be likely cleaner that during the winter. I checked my intercooler piping after 15k of having a catch can at it was pretty clean. I remember cleaning lines before Stg 1 software and after about 12k miles of no mods and there was significant build up in oil. My reason for getting the a catch can as soon as one was available.


:thumbup: thx for your input.

we have had some cold spells here in the northeast. I would say the temps have been averaging around 40 degrees. (I could very well be wrong on that, but it sure feels cold at 4am on the way to work lately )


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

Well you will see a lot of build up with short drives after the car sits. I am sure it is getting cold up there. I live in the Mountains in the desert so its cool at night almost all year round. Its only cold for part of the year. I have to clean my catch can out every 2 weeks or a tank of gas with around town driving.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

well, its official..

The GTI is gone. Audi now owns the car and has the title in hand. 

Not sure whether to  or .

either way, I'm  over the price they gave me on the "early" trade-in. ''


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> well, its official..
> 
> The GTI is gone. Audi now owns the car and has the title in hand.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

So do you have the S4 yet?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

hey Mike, too bad you did not make it today to Exotics Rally
I saw one B5 S4 and one B8 S4


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So do you have the S4 yet?


no, I dont Nick.

I was offered additional money for an early trade in. It just made sense to me considering the value book the dealer's use re-appraise every 2 weeks, and imo the car would be worth less money when the winter arrives. I have also found out that the Audi dealer themselves is going to be the ones selling my GTI. And when winter rolls around there main sales pitch is how Quattro is superior to RW and FWD cars. There General Sales Manager told me they would like the car now to sell it before winter, so they offered me an additional 1K.

The S4 is still on the original schedule plan they gave me 3/4 weeks ago. 12 weeks from deposit. I am imagining around December.

JR did a great job on the car. It was extremely pleasant to drive stock. Felt like the day it left the showroom. It was also nice to be able to drive it fast while the exhaust was silent. This makes the car blend in really well. I now realized that people though I was driving faster than I actually was because my exhaust was loud ! lmao ! 

Heres my only problem. I picked up my Jeep from the muffler shop as my Stainless Steel Gibson exhaust basically rotted apart and fell off the other morning on my way to the park and ride. So I had it fixed and picked it up yesterday. When I drove out of the parking lot my CEL came back on. It just left the mechanic getting a new PCV valve and fault code cleared. So now the engine is breaking up and blowing white smoke upon cold starts. So its gotta go back into the shop. Small dilemma but major annoyance. and I dont feel like spending money on it. But oh well, life goes on. I really love DD it to the park and ride especially during the winter. I would never park even my GTI there with the shennigans that goes on there at 4:30am. its like the bumper car track in there.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

hly said:


> hey Mike, too bad you did not make it today to Exotics Rally
> I saw one B5 S4 and one B8 S4


how was the turkey run...did you do the track portion as well?

My buddy car is the nogaro b5. I would have been their too, but my car is still being tuned at EPL.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> how was the turkey run...did you do the track portion as well?
> 
> My buddy car is the nogaro b5. I would have been their too, but my car is still being tuned at EPL.


any updates on your car Nick ? How much longer before you get it back ? What is the status ?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> any updates on your car Nick ? How much longer before you get it back ? What is the status ?


car is up and running they are just working on the tune. I'll get an update this week.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

sabba said:


> how was the turkey run...did you do the track portion as well?
> 
> My buddy car is the nogaro b5. I would have been their too, but my car is still being tuned at EPL.


Hey Nick, I did not do the turkey run this year. Just went up there at the initial meeting point to meet with some friends and check out the cars. 

Yeah I saw the Nogaro B5. Too bad your car was not ready, would have been good to have a 2.0t with proper turbo and tune to give the Ferraris a run for their money 
Tony is a master, I am sure your car will come back transformed. 
Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

hly said:


> Hey Nick, I did not do the turkey run this year. Just went up there at the initial meeting point to meet with some friends and check out the cars.
> 
> Yeah I saw the Nogaro B5. Too bad your car was not ready, would have been good to have a 2.0t with proper turbo and tune to give the Ferraris a run for their money
> Tony is a master, I am sure your car will come back transformed.
> Keep us updated on the progress.


:thumbup:


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

They "pulled over some 100 cars" 

http://jalopnik.com/5690162/new-york-state-police-ticket-dozens-of-exotic-turkeys-sunday


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> They "pulled over some 100 cars"
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5690162/new-york-state-police-ticket-dozens-of-exotic-turkeys-sunday


yep, my friend Vinnie was in the run with his VRT rado. He said his speedo practically did a full loop reaching back towards zero, and cars were still leaving him standing still LOL !

that news report was in every paper monday morning.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

well, I had to drive the Jeep into the city today for work.

It wound up leaving on one of our flatbeds. Blown water pump. coolant all over the engine bay. Luckily I did not completely run out of coolant on the highway ! The blades are rattling all over the place. sounds like mice are in the engine.

Power steering pump pulley is extremely out of balance as well. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I also just picked up one of these German bad boys. Precision built in Germany, right down the road from Mercedes Benz...

These things have internals like a precision wrist watch. Super smooth and quiet motor. This should cut my polishing time in half on the VW/Audi clearcoat.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Ive been wanting a flex, my PC takes forever to fully correct a 2dr gti. I even use 4" pads most of the car.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> yep, my friend Vinnie was in the run with his VRT rado. He said his speedo practically did a full loop reaching back towards zero, and cars were still leaving him standing still LOL !


I was told some cars were doing 170 when they got pulled over...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

I Heart my flex can't wait to detail my new car  

what polish you plan to use it with. I am staying conservative for now with 1Z einszett products.



Mike as a detailing neophyte I am down for some personal pointers one of these days.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

hly said:


> I was told some cars were doing 170 when they got pulled over...


how did the cops even catch them going 170?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

sabba said:


> I Heart my flex can't wait to detail my new car
> 
> what polish you plan to use it with. I am staying conservative for now with 1Z einszett products.
> 
> ...


im no pro, but menzerna SIP and power finish work amazing on this clear and i use it with the old style pc7424.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

donjuan1jr said:


> im no pro, but menzerna SIP and power finish work amazing on this clear and i use it with the old style pc7424.


i have heard great things about these products too.

thanks.

may have to give it a try.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mikeg6045 said:


> I also just picked up one of these German bad boys. Precision built in Germany, right down the road from Mercedes Benz...
> 
> These things have internals like a precision wrist watch. Super smooth and quiet motor. This should cut my polishing time in half on the VW/Audi clearcoat.


Nice, any reason you didn't opt for the rotary? My only issue with the 3401 is that you're limited to 6" pads which makes it a bit difficult to get into all the nooks and crannies. 

I've found the best results using yellow cutting pads (B&S or Uber) on hard defects and the light green pads for swirls and etc. For final finishing, blue works best with 85RD.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Found this but i don't like the design. In my mind with just the right pressure you could really scew things up! Correct me if i'm wrong in saying that.


http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...44-flex-edge-adapter-initial-impressions.html


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> how did the cops even catch them going 170?


road block.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

donjuan1jr said:


> im no pro, but menzerna SIP and power finish work amazing on this clear and i use it with the old style pc7424.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Menzerna FTW. But If its anything above Super finish , i'll just start off with M105. dusts like crazy, but cuts twice as fast. YOu dont want to use powergloss unless you want to follow up with atleast 2 solid steps. M-105 finish's better than powergloss.

But the important part is that if you use the FLex you will not need to step up polish's and pads. for example power finish on a FLEX will give you better results than SIP on a PC. Even with the same pads. The PC sucks for hard clearcoat because you need to put a lot of pressure and work really slow, which stops the pad from rotating. The FLEX is forced rotation, which is why I think a newbie should start off with a PC first and learn what it is to level clearcoat. The FLEX can take paint off of edges if it is treated like a PC and a ton of pressure if used.

also you can avoid the cutting pads more on the FLEX. With the PC if you need to remove swirls you will have to break out the cutting pad everytime.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> i have heard great things about these products too.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> may have to give it a try.


Start off with Powerfinish and Superfinish. You Should be able to remove close to anything that annoys you on your paint with them and the FLEX. 

powerfinish - light cutting/polishing pad
superfinish - polishing/finishing pad

the superfinish with give you a great finish.

once you get the hang of those, than 85RD can be tried. 85RD is more of a gloss step. and is not necessary if your trying to learn the more important polish's first.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Nice, any reason you didn't opt for the rotary? My only issue with the 3401 is that you're limited to 6" pads which makes it a bit difficult to get into all the nooks and crannies.
> 
> I've found the best results using yellow cutting pads (B&S or Uber) on hard defects and the light green pads for swirls and etc. For final finishing, blue works best with 85RD.


I have a dewalt from a while ago, but I dont use it at all. A rotary is like an artform, and if you arent polishing a car over 10 times a year, you can lose touch with its mastery. Plus they leave holigrams or swirls (unless you are a TRUE pro), that need to be followed up with a dual action anyway.

with the FLEX its the closest thing you can get to a rotary, while being a bunch safer. the forced rotation makes it really effective and I believe I will be able to produce identical results, just with more time, which i'm ok with.

at the moment i have these in the stable. 

Meg M105
Menz SIP
Menz Powerfinish
Menz Superfinish
Menz 85RD

The new car will only be seeing Power and superfinish.

and 85RD right before being waxed.

I maintain my cars very well and the GTI never needed anything more than SIP. and if i was using the FLEX then, I could have likely gotten away with powerfinish only if I wanted. It was United Gray, so following up with more steps really is not necessary like on a Black car.

I normally work with 5.5" pads, but will be using the 6.5" for now on the FLEX. there are adapters for 5.5 for this polisher. With that said, I can get most of the car done with 5.5" pads. I rarely even use the 4" pads if at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Mike- 

You are now my Personal Detailer!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Seriously, I feel all pathetic with my plans this weekend to apply Collinite 845 wax with a terry cloth applicator pad, buff it out by hand and polish with a cheap ryobi random orbital 10" buffer and terry cloth skin.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> with the FLEX its the closest thing you can get to a rotary, while being a bunch safer. the forced rotation makes it really effective and I believe I will be able to produce identical results, just with more time, which i'm ok with.


Do you think it is as safe as the PC a lot of people use? Mine is already starting to die, so I'll be looking for something else. Just want to keep it as "safe" as possible. FLEX seems like it would have a lot more power than the PC, so leaves me a bit worried. 

Thanks for the LED adapters. Lights went in really easy.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Seriously, I feel all pathetic with my plans this weekend to apply Collinite 845 wax with a terry cloth applicator pad, buff it out by hand and polish with a cheap ryobi random orbital 10" buffer and terry cloth skin.


lol why, collinite is good stuff :thumbup::thumbup:

just throw away all your terry towels and go exclusive to microfibers pads and towels.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Do you think it is as safe as the PC a lot of people use? Mine is already starting to die, so I'll be looking for something else. Just want to keep it as "safe" as possible. FLEX seems like it would have a lot more power than the PC, so leaves me a bit worried.
> 
> Thanks for the LED adapters. Lights went in really easy.


no problem on the LED adapters. as long as you have fairly skinny hands, the lights are simple to put in ! 

If you have used a PC enough for it to wear out, I would say you are more than competent enough for a flex anyday of the week. Its not that the FLEX has a lot more power, its just that is behaves like a rotary with its forced rotation. forced rotation = the pad does not spin by hand when the polisher is off, and no matter how much pressure you put, the pad continues to carry the same speed. pad speed + forced rotation = HEAT. HEAT + small pad = paint booth. lol  with that said, imo the FLEX is a safe unit as long as you are careful around edges. Where the PC stops rotating on a curves surface, this polisher continues to carry speed. So long as you keep that in mind, you will be fine i think.

I'm gonna work on a white BMW this weekend, so i'll have more info then.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike want to help me out on a black BMW


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Mike, I got mine! Now for you to get yours!!! If I ever run into you in the future, I could use a little help with some scratches on the hood. The car is used, so it has a few spots that could use a little attention, and polishing by hand isn't cutting it. I'd be glad to fork over a little cash for some assistance. You can test out that badass flex on my junk. Take it easy, and get that Audi!!!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

The car looks GREAT Ryan !. Super clean lines. I like it wayyy better than the 5 series my mom has. The back of the car looks very aggressive ! 

i'm pretty sure you got the manual transmission. BMW manuals have an incredible feel !

keep me posted on the car.


try using a porter cable on the hood. These polish's cut fast and are fairly easy to work with, so long as you get accustomed to them , or watch some video how to's on the site.

http://autogeek.net/porter-cable-meguiars-kit.html


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> Mike want to help me out on a black BMW


I'll help you out on whatever you would like, anytime. just stop by my house on a Saturday.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> no problem on the LED adapters. as long as you have fairly skinny hands, the lights are simple to put in !


lol yeah...unscrewing the passenger side was a bit if a pita. Ended up with some cuts on my hand, but was a simple mod.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> I'll help you out on whatever you would like, anytime. just stop by my house on a Saturday.


awesome ill give you a call and set a day....you will like the car! it should give the stock s4 a good run.

A3 is back and is an absolute monster...has the same characteristics in driveability and boost onset as the 2871 but SOO much more power. Its stupid how much power there is, there is too much power but its so much fun!

I will now need to drive with R comps just to attempt to get any traction :laugh:

I've been neglecting the A3 as I learn to drive the coupe.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

sabba said:


> awesome ill give you a call and set a day....you will like the car! it should give the stock s4 a good run.
> 
> A3 is back and is an absolute monster...has the same characteristics in driveability and boost onset as the 2871 but SOO much more power. Its stupid how much power there is, there is too much power but its so much fun!
> 
> ...


EPL needs to get on the 2010 tunning. Glad you are happy. Did you run another dyno?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

sabba said:


> awesome ill give you a call and set a day....you will like the car! it should give the stock s4 a good run.
> 
> A3 is back and is an absolute monster...has the same characteristics in driveability and boost onset as the 2871 but SOO much more power. Its stupid how much power there is, there is too much power but its so much fun!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear this! Any dyno numbers u are willing to share?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

ill have graphs up soon. I am saftely driving around with a 390whp tune off their mustang dyno and they maxed the fueling at around 420WPH 

car holds 25lbs of boost with a taper down to 22lbs, but traction is a serious issue. I have to drive the car a gear higher to put the power to the ground.

No more discussion in this tread bring over to the fsi section as this is useless to you guys with tsi engines...though its nice to know there is potential in the future.

sorry Mike


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey Nick, glad to hear you're happy with the car. Tony can really perform Black Magic!
Hope we'll have a chance to meet soon to see your car.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> ill have graphs up soon. I am saftely driving around with a 390whp tune off their mustang dyno and they maxed the fueling at around 420WPH
> 
> car holds 25lbs of boost with a taper down to 22lbs, but traction is a serious issue. I have to drive the car a gear higher to put the power to the ground.
> 
> ...


its all good , we want to hear about the A3.

please add a link to your thread in here, so the guys know where to go to check it out.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> awesome ill give you a call and set a day....you will like the car! it should give the stock s4 a good run.
> 
> A3 is back and is an absolute monster...has the same characteristics in driveability and boost onset as the 2871 but SOO much more power. Its stupid how much power there is, there is too much power but its so much fun!
> 
> ...


Nick, do you have another car besides the A3 ? i'm confused a little. which car do you want me to correct ? let me know so I can get some extra pads. what brand and what color car is it ?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> Nick, do you have another car besides the A3 ? i'm confused a little. which car do you want me to correct ? let me know so I can get some extra pads. what brand and what color car is it ?


:thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...billet-3071-and-existing-apr-stage-3-hardware

Mike i have pads....uber green,yellow,blue and black pads from detailers domain

the car, umm my car , is a black Z4 m coupe. I couldn't hold out.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...billet-3071-and-existing-apr-stage-3-hardware
> 
> ...


You just recently bought the BMW ? I remember you told me you originally wanted that car, correct ? When did you get it, and can you post a picture if you dont mind ? 

If you want PM me some pictures of the swirls in question. If we are going to use DD pads, I am going to need a bunch of orange, green, and blue pads. Thats all I will need. I have everything else. depending on the condition of the paint, maybe having some yellow pads on hand would not hurt. I would prefer 5 of each pad colors. all 6.5" pads.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> You just recently bought the BMW ? I remember you told me you originally wanted that car, correct ? When did you get it, and can you post a picture if you dont mind ?
> 
> If you want PM me some pictures of the swirls in question. If we are going to use DD pads, I am going to need a bunch of orange, green, and blue pads. Thats all I will need. I have everything else. depending on the condition of the paint, maybe having some yellow pads on hand would not hurt. I would prefer 5 of each pad colors. all 6.5" pads.


yeah mine are all 6.5" pads i believe, ill check to see what i have tomorrow.

haha i picked up both cars yesterday..long ass day as went to NH to pick up the M, then CT and finally back home with both cars...owe a big thanks to my buddy for pulling threw on short notice.

i have some pics on my phone i will have to upload. Believe it or not this car is really in great condition, it has two really small nicks in the clear coat but that is it! I was gawking at in the sun today and didn't really notice any swirl marks in it. Maybe the A3 will be a better car to work on...i did a one step correction....basically an excuse to learn how to use the flex in the late spring using 1z paint polish on a green pad then glanz on a black pad. I am basically approached it t trial by fire. Knew i would not be able to remove some of deeper scratches but i was happy with the end results and fell confident using a machine as previously i was doing my car by hand.

ill charge up the battery of my point and shoot and take pics of the M .. its a nice car!!


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

The Z4M is a very nice car. Does it have the engine of the previous gen M3?
What do you mean learning to drive the Z4? Is it because it's manual?
At this point I guess the A3 is faster than the Z4?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> yeah mine are all 6.5" pads i believe, ill check to see what i have tomorrow.
> 
> haha i picked up both cars yesterday..long ass day as went to NH to pick up the M, then CT and finally back home with both cars...owe a big thanks to my buddy for pulling threw on short notice.
> 
> ...


very nice ! congrats !

i'll take care of whatever for you, just let me know. 

once we strip all that wax and glaze off , we will see whats really hiding underneath.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

hly said:


> The Z4M is a very nice car. Does it have the engine of the previous gen M3?
> What do you mean learning to drive the Z4? Is it because it's manual?
> At this point I guess the A3 is faster than the Z4?



yes i'm a newb to manual transmissions. Originally i wanted to buy the A3 in stick but they made me an offer i couldn't refuse on my current car. My A3 has well over 100 hp on the Z4 but it will get eaten alive on the track. If funny EPL did a overlay of ine of my cars pulls and a stock z4m...thing it made 270whp and around 245whp if i remember. The z4 is such a balanced car with a stiff chassis ...sucks cause right now i'm driving it like a grandma!



mikeg6045 said:


> very nice ! congrats !
> 
> i'll take care of whatever for you, just let me know.
> 
> once we strip all that wax and glaze off , we will see whats really hiding underneath.


sounds like a plan. Reminds me... I am just charging up the battery on my point and shoot for some whorage!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> yes i'm a newb to manual transmissions. Originally i wanted to buy the A3 in stick but they made me an offer i couldn't refuse on my current car. My A3 has well over 100 hp on the Z4 but it will get eaten alive on the track. If funny EPL did a overlay of ine of my cars pulls and a stock z4m...thing it made 270whp and around 245whp if i remember. The z4 is such a balanced car with a stiff chassis ...sucks cause right now i'm driving it like a grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan. Reminds me... I am just charging up the battery on my point and shoot for some whorage!


pm me some pics


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:sly:everyone is asking for pics....i swear I own the car!  black with carbon fiber leather interior and seats with bolsters...oh so purdy!

























The two amigos arguing over which one will be driven next 










So,saw some surface swirls think a one step will make her shine! Think i should just wait till the spring and in the mean time just put a couple of coats of wax on?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

looks very good Nick


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> :sly:everyone is asking for pics....i swear I own the car!  black with carbon fiber leather interior and seats with bolsters...oh so purdy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, I love it in Black !

Depending on the color name of your car, the paint might be very easy to correct. Straight color non-metallic BMW color codes are easier to correct than there metallic paints. They use a different process when painting a flat color. like the alpine white and jet black.

Is it Jet black ?

A one step polish could work, but I dont think you will "remove" the defects with the 1Z consumer Polish's. If you use the metallic Polish/wax, it is really just covering up the defects with fillers and wax. the 1z polish/wax (red bottle) does not have any abrasives for removing defects. If you want, use the 1Z paint (green bottle). That has some decent abrasives that could remove some stuff with the Flex.

With the black paint, you want to use the least abrasive combo first. If you go with something more abrasive, you will need a couple follow up steps. With that said, if the color is called "Jet Black", I think the best 1 step polish that you could use that would be VERY effective would be the Menzerna Power Finish (203S) :

http://www.detailersdomain.com/menzerna-polishes-compounds-po203spowerfinish16oz.aspx

with 5 green 6.5" pads (for the FLEX) :

http://www.detailersdomain.com/5packuberfoampads6.5inch.aspx

and this :

http://www.detailersdomain.com/foampadconditioningbrush.aspx

after that, use the 1z glanz by hand with an applicator, or at a VERY low speed on the Flex (2) with a Black Pad.

http://www.detailersdomain.com/1zeinszett-glanzwax.aspx

you should be set. If you dont want to buy anything new, use the 1Z Paint that you already have with a green pad. The best advice I can give is to clean the pads after every panel. If you buy 5 pads, this makes things a hell of a lot easier. With that brush I posted, just keep the pad spinning at a speed of about 3 with the polisher upside down, and start in the center with the brush, and move outward. This should clean out the cells in the foam pad. You never want the cells in the foam to be clogged. 

http://www.detailersdomain.com/1zeinszett-paintpolishlackpolitur.aspx

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you want I will polish the car for you for free. all you have to do is bring the pads and stuff. And I will help give you some important advise.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks mike

It's sapphire black... Metallic.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Couple UPDATES :

- My 2011 Audi S4 is going to be delivered and prepped for me to take home on JANUARY 17th. About 10 weeks from my deposit. Pretty on target, just like the dealer told me it would. Lets see if they come through for me on time. Pretty excited ! The longer the better to a certain extent. The more time, the bigger the down payment gets from the original #.

- My Stage 3 TSI kit is in the new customers car. JR at Redline Speedworx did me a huge favor. He started the customers car very early in the morning, and stayed till 10PM lastnight to finish it up. Completed everything in one very long day as requested by me. I told the customer to be prepared for 2 days worth of work, and set him up in the nearest hotel, but JR came through and finished it all the same day. Stage 3 turbo kit installed, APR FMIC, APR exhaust and intake. New fluids and Spark plugs, and APR's Stage 3 fully loaded ECU Software. The customers car has a DSG transmission, so i'm sure he had a very fun ride home back to upstate NY. I want to thank the shop and the new customer for such an easy and smooth transaction. 

Thats about it. Starting to order and collect new parts for the S4's transformation.

Already have or in the works for the 2011 S4

- APR full exhaust system - in stock
- APR Diamond Black exhaust tips - in stock
- APR 93 octane ECU Flash - whenever the car arrives
- AWE Boost Gauge and Tap for the B8 S4 - on order
- 20" High performance 3 piece wheels - further info will be revealed when the order gets closer
- H&R OE Sport Springs - On order / maybe in stock

After I am completed with that list, I will move onto Phase 2 with the car, which will consist of :

- Eurocode equal length "TUNED" long tube headers for the 3.0TFSI
- APR Stage 2 Supercharger Pulley and matching tune
- APR Carbonio Intake
- Maybe a trip down to APR to see if they can custom tune my setup.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> Thanks mike
> 
> It's sapphire black... Metallic.


Ok, so it is a Metallic. Well thats actually a good thing in a way for you. The BMW Metallic paints have a super hard clearcoat. The only downside is that they are not as easy to correct, and it takes more time, or a more aggressive combination.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> Ok, so it is a Metallic. Well thats actually a good thing in a way for you. The BMW Metallic paints have a super hard clearcoat. The only downside is that they are not as easy to correct, and it takes more time, or a more aggressive combination.


so it looks like the 1Z products are a no go. I have the paint polish and yellow pads ill use to correct my moms car as well as the a3 and for now ill just put a few coats of wax on the M. After the winter time ill swing by you with all the products and some brewsies and we will go at it. It takes me so long to a complete detail...more then a day. Guess the fact that im new at it doesn't help.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> so it looks like the 1Z products are a no go. I have the paint polish and yellow pads ill use to correct my moms car as well as the a3 and for now ill just put a few coats of wax on the M. After the winter time ill swing by you with all the products and some brewsies and we will go at it. It takes me so long to a complete detail...more then a day. Guess the fact that im new at it doesn't help.


Nick, try to stay away from the yellow pad. in your case, you are using the yellow cutting pad to make up for the fact that the polish is too weak. I dont recommend doing this. If anything, you want to do the opposite. and make up for the week pad, with a stronger polish. 

A yellow pad is a cutting pad, and tears up the finish rather than leveling it. So it is always necessary to follow up with a light cutting pad (orange), and than a polishing pad (green, blue). You dont want to do a single step polish with a yellow pad and end there. The yellow pad is designed to cut fast and abrasively. But its meant to be followed up with a finer pad because of this. Yellow is the most abrasive you can get before a wool pad (which is meant to remove sanding marks). 

The cheapest and easiest route would be to get this stuff :

http://www.detailersdomain.com/menzerna-polishes-compounds-po203spowerfinish16oz.aspx

http://www.detailersdomain.com/uberorangepad65inchmediumpolishpad.aspx

If you want to use a yellow pad to get better/faster results, you can with this polish. Do 1 pass with a yellow pad, than follow it up with another pass with the same polish, using a green pad.

Or you can just use this polish with an orange pad and end there. 

Powerfinish is very versatile., and can be easily tuned with just a pad color choice. use it as a "almost compound" with a yellow or orange pad. Use it as a "strong polish" with an Orange or green pad. Or use it as a "finishing Polish" with a green or blue pad.

Its that simple. You can tune it to your needs.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> so it looks like the 1Z products are a no go. I have the paint polish and yellow pads ill use to correct my moms car as well as the a3 and for now ill just put a few coats of wax on the M. After the winter time ill swing by you with all the products and some brewsies and we will go at it. It takes me so long to a complete detail...more then a day. Guess the fact that im new at it doesn't help.


Yes, definitely put a coat or two of wax on the car for the winter , regardless whether there is swirls or not. 

the 1Z Glanzwax is some serious stuff. Its a sealant and wax. It is extremely durable and is more effective than products 3 times its price. highly recommended by me for sure. I use it in the winter as well. I actually have everysingle product that 1Z makes. Very rarely will you find better products imo. There consumer polish's are very good as well, but they are more geared towards being paint cleaners that can be used by hand as well as machine, rather than heavy cutting polish's meant to remove defects. On a new car, I plan to use the 1z paint right away to deep clean the paint.

You will also want these :

http://www.detailersdomain.com/theuber-blue-clay-bar-kitwithoptimumnorinse.aspx

http://www.detailersdomain.com/uberblueclaybar-1.aspx

The first time you clay the car, use the gray claybar. Its stickier and easliy removes contaminants. You can feel it easily working. After you clay the car with the gray bar, you are done. Than further claying can be done whenever you feel like with the super fine Blue Clay. The blue clay is meant to be used as much as you want, and is cool to use before you wax the car, however many times a year as you want.

I'm doubting the BMW has been clayed much at all. Which is why I say to use the gray bar on it for the first time you clay it. The gray claybar works awesome for first time claying of the car where contaminants are really on there. 

I suggest you clay the car before waxing it for the first time. The wax will bond ten times better if you do so. It will also remove the majority of the old wax or glaze that is on the car from the previous owner.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> Yes, definitely put a coat or two of wax on the car for the winter , regardless whether there is swirls or not.
> 
> the 1Z Glanzwax is some serious stuff. Its a sealant and wax. It is extremely durable and is more effective than products 3 times its price. highly recommended by me for sure. I use it in the winter as well. I actually have everysingle product that 1Z makes. Very rarely will you find better products imo. There consumer polish's are very good as well, but they are more geared towards being paint cleaners that can be used by hand as well as machine, rather than heavy cutting polish's meant to remove defects. On a new car, I plan to use the 1z paint right away to deep clean the paint.
> 
> ...



Funny mike I have the majority of 1z's products as well. Been using them since 08 on the a3...i actually have all the products you have recommended so far so I feel I've been doing my homework. I have a nice arsenal of products in the garage! 

I need to reorder some claybar. Originally I had adam's blue claybar but last time I went with uber grey and I like the results from it... I must have wasted 3/4's of the bar by dropping it on the ground I was so pissed every time I did it.... Sometimes on the first pass!! Idk what's wrong with me.

Well I am definetly going to have to pester you for tips and detailing advise and the does and don'ts of detailing ESP when it comes to polishing this spring time.



Ok enough about detailing. When are you picking up the s4 and tell us how much you miss the gti.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> Funny mike I have the majority of 1z's products as well. Been using them since 08 on the a3...i actually have all the products you have recommended so far so I feel I've been doing my homework. I have a nice arsenal of products in the garage!
> 
> I need to reorder some claybar. Originally I had adam's blue claybar but last time I went with uber grey and I like the results from it... I must have wasted 3/4's of the bar by dropping it on the ground I was so pissed every time I did it.... Sometimes on the first pass!! Idk what's wrong with me.
> 
> ...


S4 was orderd on October 27th, and will be at Audi on January 17th, ready to be picked up. I got word yesterday 

I do miss the GTI a little bit !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike - 

We just talked with the new Stage 3 Owner, he made it home safe last night. It was about a 5 hour drive for him ! 

Nick - 

When we going to do some upgrades on the Z4 //M ?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mike -
> 
> We just talked with the new Stage 3 Owner, he made it home safe last night. It was about a 5 hour drive for him !
> 
> ...


man your all such bad influences. The whole way home my buddy kept saying "needs straight pipes and more power". Plan is to keep her stock till learn to drive it on the track then ill start to play.

But fiqure out a way for me to get HPF stage 2.5 and im in ... no ESS supercharger


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mike -
> 
> We just talked with the new Stage 3 Owner, he made it home safe last night. It was about a 5 hour drive for him !
> 
> ...


thank you Pat, I was meaning to call you guys to thank you for everything. Sorry, I have been very busy with work this week, since we will be off tomorrow. The plant is in overdrive with the holiday coming and everyone is going to be off. Theres gonna be lots of people taking craps ! LOL


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Man, it seems like VW is a gateway drug to other German cars! Pretty awesome!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

new results on the S4 with the Audi Drive Select option. 

The car is actually faster with the ADS option due to its variable adjustments for throttle and suspension setting in a straight line.

Those are some serious #'s for a stock car with 333hp. There's no doubt in my mind that the power ratings released by Audi are "grossly" underestimated when considering the weight of the car.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/var/ezf...lication/afa669640416712e400027ff5f424d86.pdf

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/comparison/four-door-firepower


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> thank you Pat, I was meaning to call you guys to thank you for everything. Sorry, I have been very busy with work this week, since we will be off tomorrow. The plant is in overdrive with the holiday coming and everyone is going to be off. Theres gonna be lots of people taking craps ! LOL


Very impressive service delivery from the both of you. Cheers and happy holidays.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> new results on the S4 with the Audi Drive Select option.
> 
> The car is actually faster with the ADS option due to its variable adjustments for throttle and suspension setting in a straight line.
> 
> ...


You are right, 4.5s 0-60 is very impressive and surprising from a 4000lbs car with 'only' 333hp. Audi must have underestimated the output by a wide margin. I wonder if any car magazine has put it on a dyno to find out?

With mods, you might be able to make it a sub 4.0s car 0 to 60, super car territory


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

whats up Mike? long time, any news on the S4?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

maybe he's too busy driving it?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Whats up guys? I work with Mike. Word is it got pushed back a few weeks but perfection takes time! I think he's getting it the week of the 24th.:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

thx vinny!

whats up everyone. the above post is accurate. the car will be here the week of the 24th.

i'll have more info then.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> maybe he's too busy driving it?


hows your car coming along ? have you done anything else to it ? hows it running ?

also, can you post me the link to the shop that did your 3m clear bra installation ? I'm gonna have the front bumper and 1/4 of the bonnet wrapped. I believe that the base coat on white paint is black, so chips will look brutal if they add up over time...


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> whats up Mike? long time, any news on the S4?


what up dude ?!

hows it going ? nice winter storm today huh ? lol

anything updates or changes on your car ? 

,

ive been out of the loop for a while, just working and trucking along.

I did order a set of KW V3's for the 2011 s4.

I believe i'm the first one in the country to make a special order for the S4 with Audi Drive Select V3's.

They are KW V3's specifically for the S4 (not the A4 like most shops here are selling), and they have a control module that hooks up to the ADS so that you dont get any codes and everything runs smooth. gonna be FOR REAL!!!!

The parts are not available in the North American market, and where special ordered from KW Germany for a nice price tag ! lol


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> what up dude ?!
> 
> hows it going ? nice winter storm today huh ? lol
> 
> ...



Mike good luck with the car. 

In terms of having a clear bra installed there is always Detailing Dynamics in Mineola. They are pricey but get the job done right - they use 3M products and wrap the edges for a clean look. Their garage is immaculate, there are always exotics in the shop and you can eat off the floors. I am debating on having the coupe clear bra'ed and tinted. Expect a 3 -4 week wait to have your car worked on.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey Mike,

Since the stage3 and suspension, the only things I have added are LED taillights (tinted) and the digital display boost gauge (P3). I like the top end pull but low end below 3k rpm is a bit weak. I am patiently waiting for improved technology to give me better low end torque 

As for the clear bra, Detailing Dynamics in Mineola is indeed where I got the s4 and pcar done. Very happy with their work.

Keep us updated on your car and let's do a gtg with the guys once you have it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Hung how is there not enough power down low? Unless you were to switch to a K04 I don't think you will get much more power down low without sacrificing top end..


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hung how is there not enough power down low? Unless you were to switch to a K04 I don't think you will get much more power down low without sacrificing top end..


becuase he is use to the alpha28!


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

haha Nick you might be right, the tial a28 instant spool is quite amazing.

JR, do you think the new billet turbos will give me more spool/respool below 3k without sacrificing power up top? With the right tune of course.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

hly said:


> haha Nick you might be right, the tial a28 instant spool is quite amazing.
> 
> JR, do you think the new billet turbos will give me more spool/respool below 3k without sacrificing power up top? With the right tune of course.



what is this tial turbo you speak of? Faster spool than 28rs?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

HalvieCuw said:


> what is this tial turbo you speak of? Faster spool than 28rs?


They are Tial's new turbos with billet wheels and maybe some other proprietary designs. Their spool and respool response time is almost instantaneous, much faster than an older turbo I had. And they don't give up anything up top. They are not for the GTI though afaik.
But I was hoping the new turbos with billet wheels from Garrett (GTX) or some other companies might be able to give us the same thing, faster spool while keeping same or more power up top.

We are still in the early development phase for the MK6 GTI though. The future looks promising...

Do you also find the 28rs lacking in lower end power?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey Nick, how do you like your new turbo by the way?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

hly said:


> They are Tial's new turbos with billet wheels and maybe some other proprietary designs. Their spool and respool response time is almost instantaneous, much faster than an older turbo I had. And they don't give up anything up top. They are not for the GTI though afaik.
> But I was hoping the new turbos with billet wheels from Garrett (GTX) or some other companies might be able to give us the same thing, faster spool while keeping same or more power up top.
> 
> We are still in the early development phase for the MK6 GTI though. The future looks promising...
> ...


I find the 28rs lacking period. Just looking for more I guess. Have you looked at the GTX results that have been floating around? Actually seem a bit disappointing. Seems like they spool slower than their gt counterparts. Hoping the EFR turbos turn out some nice numbers.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> haha Nick you might be right, the tial a28 instant spool is quite amazing.
> 
> JR, do you think the new billet turbos will give me more spool/respool below 3k without sacrificing power up top? With the right tune of course.


lol, welcome to the world of small displacement engines developed to get 32mpg. 

i personally though the turbo upgrade did very well down low. no problems at all. (fortunately you have a 6MT transmission). 

there will always be a tradeoff with the powerband, and also a point of diminishing return before your spending way too much money for very small improvements that may be slightly noticeable.

I still remain happy with what I did. Not many other car markets offer a similar product that you install, set and forget. that is trouble free. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

hly said:


> Hey Nick, how do you like your new turbo by the way?



The tubo is great, I'm finally getting to know it's personality. The turbo is big enough and hits boost hard enough to play with the car's balance ESP when powering out of a turn .... so it took some time to get used to. The spool up time is very similar to that of the 2871 but the powerband in different. Car has been CEL and trouble free thus far. Like I've said before traction is now an issue in lower gears with full on power... But it's not a nuisance by anymeans and it's still tameable. The tune is nice too, few minor kinks to resolve but nothing to complain about or nothing that will not be easily fixed.


The true acid test will be 4/2 when I'll be hitting up Lime Rock. I can't wait for winter be over already.... And a set of nitto NT01 I want to give a workout.

Nick


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Sounds good Nick, can't wait to see it in action! 
Hopefully we can get together once Mike gets the S4


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

please excuse the low quality pics, my camera is a 150 dollar special and its night time and freezing out.

first order of buisness is to install this :

(ie: OEM front plate delete panel)(titanium edition matte black)









The car has huge power in the low gears and out of the hole. that along with the traction I must admit surprised me more than I expected. very nice throttle/power response.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Best of luck with it pal! Can't wait to see this beast in person!:thumbup:


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

VERY NICE!

Congrats and enjoy the weekend with your new toy Mike!
Can't also wait to see it in person.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> please excuse the low quality pics, my camera is a 150 dollar special and its night time and freezing out.
> 
> first order of buisness is to install this :
> 
> ...


How is it compared to the stage 3?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> How is it compared to the stage 3?


I have only driven the car for about 30 miles, I dont know the car very well to form a solid opinion. And there is snow and ice on the roads.

Its tough to say it feels similar , because the powerband is so different. 1st and 2nd gear is where this car is a beast and (immediately) pulls your stomach back into the seat and it stays there till you let off. I love that feeling.  and there is ZERO lag , anywhere ! 

but if I had to guess, my GTI would have a problem if the race was from a stop.

from a 30mph roll it would be more of a fair race imo. 

I'm sooo happy with the car guys !!! I got some seriously potent plans that are already in order for the car.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


>


Nice Purchase Mike , love the color combo's enjoy the new car :beer: Bob.G


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

what do you guys think of the interior combo ?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Nice Purchase Mike , love the color combo's enjoy the new car :beer: Bob.G


thank you bob !


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

sexy, dope, fresh! just fell in love..


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:

Nice car Mike, enjoy it!

Look forward to you documenting its transformation.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Nice car Mike, enjoy it!
> 
> Look forward to you documenting its transformation.


thx nick ! we gotta meet up at some point so you can check it out.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> thx nick ! we gotta meet up at some point so you can check it out.


sounds like a plan, hopefully sooner then later!


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

The interior would look better in my GTI. :laugh:

Sweet car and by far the best exterior/interior combo for the B8 S4


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

MK6GTI said:


> The interior would look better in my GTI. :laugh:
> 
> Sweet car and by far the best exterior/interior combo for the B8 S4


thank you


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

The car is Dop, Gorgeous car Mike , Congrats !! :thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ZGTIBT said:


> The car is Dop, Gorgeous car Mike , Congrats !! :thumbup:


Thank you very much , appreciate it !


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

:thumbup: Congrats! Your S4 looks great.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got that front plate off , and put on the audi part that they would not ship me installed on the car due to state regulations. 

looks SO much better. The front plate KILLS the look of this car. (which is why I avoided front on pics)


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

looks so much more amazing now mike. 


My suggestions now are window tint and possibly a black roof.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys ! 




Ricky Bobby said:


> looks so much more amazing now mike.
> 
> 
> My suggestions now are window tint and possibly a black roof.


 Thx for the suggestions RB. although I am not at all a fan of window tint.  

I got some KW V3's with there Drive Select option specifically for the B8 S4. 

I also already have an RSC exhaust system for the car 

Its just a matter of time before installation. I'm waiting to get the mileage up into and over a couple thousand first. 

besides exhaust the car imo does not need anything.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Its sucks having to retire this thread, as there are so many interesting viewers who followed it. Thanks to you guys. 

I may have to move to Audizine as the S4 section is completely DEAD on Vortex. 

until then, I will stay till told otherwise


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks amazing bro! Thanks again for all that you did for me, and to the MODS! Keep this thread alive, even if just for the few people following it, thanks! I look forward to this thread turning into your build thread. :thumbup:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ What he said. 
+1 for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

forgot to add, one of the most amazing things about this car and gearbox is how fast the rev's drop when you push in the clutch. Making shifts amazing. The needle drops down immediately and fast , unlike the GTI. Pretty uncommon on a modern car, and I watched in a review that Audi designed this setup on purpose.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> forgot to add, one of the most amazing things about this car and gearbox is how fast the rev's drop when you push in the clutch. Making shifts amazing. The needle drops down immediately and fast , unlike the GTI. Pretty uncommon on a modern car, and I watched in a review that Audi designed this setup on purpose.


 Congrats Mike. The CW and titanium wheels are pimp. Enjoy.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> Got that front plate off , and put on the audi part that they would not ship me installed on the car due to state regulations.
> 
> looks SO much better. The front plate KILLS the look of this car. (which is why I avoided front on pics)


 I agree it looks so muc better now. 

You like the amber color lights? are they on in this pic?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

I also vote for keeping this thread alive :thumbup: 

Mike, looking forward to following your mods, and to following your car on an actual drive too  

One thing I would do now is Vagcom to remove the (stupid IMO) winking headlight when the turn signal is on.


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Looks sick man. :thumbup:


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Hurry up mike and get some miles on that Beast!!!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Alright! The S4 looks pretty sweet, BUT do you find yourself missing the GTI at all? I can't put a finger on it, but to me after driving this 335, there is something missing. The GTI felt more raw or something. Let me know, I'm curious if the s4 feels a bit more isolated and disconnected like this 335.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Maybe it's because the GTI is lighter and thus feels more agile/nimble?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan mills said:


> Alright! The S4 looks pretty sweet, BUT do you find yourself missing the GTI at all? I can't put a finger on it, but to me after driving this 335, there is something missing. The GTI felt more raw or something. Let me know, I'm curious if the s4 feels a bit more isolated and disconnected like this 335.


yes I do miss the GTI. You are not alone  

I totally agree, the GTI felt more raw, and this is more like a luxury car. 

This car has a ton of power and torque, and is a rocketship off the line, but I do understand what you mean when you say "isolated". But this car for sure feel's extremely connected and like a sport car in the handling dept, and the uber clutch setup help's with this bigtime. 

I'm hoping that the KW V3's and the exhaust will help awaken the beast. But even then, I will still probably miss the GTI in a weird way.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Congrats Mike. The CW and titanium wheels are pimp. Enjoy.


Thank you !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hurry up mike and get some miles on that Beast!!!


More god damn snow this weekend !!! UNREAL!

believe me, i'm trying ! The ride up to the shop will probably be the most miles put on at once since having the car. 

The only days I took off of work were when in snowed, so I still couldnt take the car out (or rather wouldn't)


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> I agree it looks so muc better now.
> 
> You like the amber color lights? are they on in this pic?


to be honest, I'm not sure if there on or not in this pic. There are so many damn buttons inside this car, that even I (who is a computer/electronic toy guy), am confused some.

Whether I like them or not ?. I think its irrelevant, I dont see that as something I would look into changing. There rather subtle. I'm just glad there is no damn side marker cutout in the front bumper !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

*A new round of pictures !*

Some more pics, just bored last weekend, and felt that I had some good lighting. So I snapped some pics in hope of getting better results out of my camera.

Here goes, 

ENGINE COMPARTMENT



















EXTERIOR COLOR SCHEME 










NEW "OEM" AUDI B8 S4 "ALL WEATHER" FLOOR MATS



















COCKPIT



















DASH


----------



## supertanch (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my APR STAGE III kit installed today @Streetwerke in Palo Alto, Cali, great thanks to Darren and his crew.

Cant really enjoy the power yet b/c of the rain here, but the car already feel completely transformed... And I'm so surprise that it's soooo drivable.... and am very happy to join the STAGE III family 

Supplementary mods have already done so far are BSH Engine & Tranny mount, H&R Street Performance coils, H&R Sway bars && 245/35/18 tires. 


LSD & New clutch kit will be in in two weeks... And hope to hit the dyno soon


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

supertanch said:


> Got my APR STAGE III kit installed today @Streetwerke in Palo Alto, Cali, great thanks to Darren and his crew.
> 
> Cant really enjoy the power yet b/c of the rain here, but the car already feel completely transformed... And I'm so surprise that it's soooo drivable.... and am very happy to join the STAGE III family
> 
> ...


Nice, feel free to post some pics and details if you would like.

sounds like a nice setup !


----------



## supertanch (Oct 31, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> Nice, feel free to post some pics and details if you would like.
> 
> sounds like a nice setup !


Thanks Mike! Will do after the ****ty weather ends and giving a nice bath to my car


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Mike, nice ride. Are you planning to get APR on that beast soon? I had a chance to ride in a 93 map APR this winter during a vagcom coding session. And when are you coming to Audizine? I have a B8 A4 with a 100 octane tune here.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

naemcivic said:


> Hey Mike, nice ride. Are you planning to get APR on that beast soon? I had a chance to ride in a 93 map APR this winter during a vagcom coding session. And when are you coming to Audizine? I have a B8 A4 with a 100 octane tune here.


whats up dude,

Yes, APR treatment is on the way. I am scheduled to have the car go into the shop within the next 2 weeks or so. Just waiting for my mechanic to get back from down south.

I will be getting the 93 octane tune. But i'm really hoping for APR to get there shiz together and hook up the program switching on this ECU. That is one of the main reasons I prefer APR and it sucks that its not available at the moment.

How was the 93 octane mode in the vehicle you drove in ?

also, I am on Audizine. I got a thread in there called "2011 Audi B8 S4 blog thread". Where I am keeping up with continuous updates and reviews on everything I will be doing to the car throughout its lifetime with me. It should be a very informative thread, as I have learned a lot in this thread on what I believe people want to see and read out of a review. I will do my best to document everything in detail.

any pics of your A4 ?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

rracerguy717 said:


> IMO in Audi the new S-4 is the best bang for the buck and it just needs APR software and some bolt ons. Bob.G





mikeg6045 said:


> too big of a vehicle for me. too much wasted space, with limited handling potential when compared to there tts/rs platform. BUT great value , I completely agree.


Just read through most of this - did you ever post videos on youtube.. sorry if I missed

Also found the above quotes funny  I guess the 4drs and practicality won out over the tts/rs  Still feel its too big, wasted space and limited handling potential?  I somehow doubt it


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

pubahs said:


> Just read through most of this - did you ever post videos on youtube.. sorry if I missed
> 
> Also found the above quotes funny  I guess the 4drs and practicality won out over the tts/rs  Still feel its too big, wasted space and limited handling potential?  I somehow doubt it


hehe,

yeah, i'm glad you pointed that out. but when it came down to making the payment the tts just didnt add up. It was , imo, overpriced by about 15K dollars. Basically if you option out the S4 is a fairly nice way, the vehicles are about the same price.

With the TTS i was getting the last generation tech package (nav, MFI, 'bose' stereo), the last generation quattro (actually Haldex), and the last generation engine (FSI). Along with the fact that within the next couple years Audi of America may potentially release the TTRS, and a TTS with a new engine (high output TSI with 300hp. source = autoweek) and features. 

The price of the TTS is about 52K. And I could get the S4 for around the same price.

About this question,

" Still feel its too big, wasted space and limited handling potential? "

the reality is that yes, in a way I still feel the same about this stuff. I have also been enlightened about the fact that the car handles better than I would have thought.

but yes, the car has space that is wasted. I will probably never use the backseats or the rear 2 doors. 

luckily the car is actually smaller in person than it looks in pictures. Compared to the 5 series bmw we have, the S4 is not as wide or long. But at the same time, Its a bigger car than what i need it for. I dont have kids and I dont DD it. So if I would have gotten a corvetter zr1, I still would have not been limited by the size of the car.

handling potential, fortunately the car handles very well and its very composed. But at the same time I would imagine that the TTRS has a different feel and potential.

So yeah, I still feel the same way about the statement I posted back then.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

pubahs said:


> Just read through most of this - did you ever post videos on youtube.. sorry if I missed
> 
> Also found the above quotes funny  I guess the 4drs and practicality won out over the tts/rs  Still feel its too big, wasted space and limited handling potential?  I somehow doubt it


about the youtube video's. Sorry I was never able to complete them.

There are some good video's in this thread though. My GTI was similar in a bunch of ways to there shop car. So you can take a look into there car if your interested.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4879033-Redline-Speed-Worx-Presents-Mark-6-Zero-to-Hero


----------



## JKoby123 (Mar 9, 2011)

*First Post*

Hi Guys,

Mike, first off, I have no words. Your entire car is amazing. What a fantastic job you did selecting all of the upgrades. 

Now, I know how long ago this was, but I'd be interested in those Karthouns. If you somehow still have them, let me know!

Overall, fantastic job. This thread was my reason for joining the forum! :thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

JKoby123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Mike, first off, I have no words. Your entire car is amazing. What a fantastic job you did selecting all of the upgrades.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I apprecaite the compiments very much. Welcome to the forums !


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

quick update about the S4

Did a few things to the car

- APR 93 octane tune
- APR RSC exhaust
- APR Black exhaust tips
- KW V3 coilovers with ADS electronic loop - (from KW Germany, specific for the B8 S4)

There will be a lengthy review on each product coming shortly in my S4 specific threads.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to close the discussion in this thread. If you are interested in anything about my new car, you could follow me here,

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5073076-New-Owner-2011-Audi-S4

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/412768-2011-Audi-B8-S4-Blog-thread

If you have any questions about my old GTI, you could ask in here or PM me.

Thanks everyone !


----------



## 2.06thgen (Feb 28, 2011)

did the peloquin lsd come with the stage 3 package!?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

2.06thgen said:


> did the peloquin lsd come with the stage 3 package!?


definately not..


----------



## 2.06thgen (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^ how do I get it


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

2.06thgen said:


> ^^^ how do I get it


http://www.peloquins.com/

I got mine from www.hstuning.com :thumbup:
Although, I emailed them since it wasn't listed on their site yet.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

2.06thgen said:


> did the peloquin lsd come with the stage 3 package!?


like vagpuncher said, NO. The Peloquin diff came from peloquin. 

I had the guys at Redline Speed Worx order and install it for me. Call them up and ask for Pat, and tell them I told you to call. I'm pretty confident they can/will hook you up with a good fair price.

http://www.redlinespeedworx.com/

phone # 1-908-223-7477


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey Mike, haven't talked to you in a while. Having fun with the S4?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hly said:


> Hey Mike, haven't talked to you in a while. Having fun with the S4?


whats up,

yeah, kind of. we'll see what this summer brings. the car is fun, it looks good. Its fast, just very refined. 

at the moment I would like to throw on a more aggressive clutch, and some high flow cats when a stage 2 tune comes. than I will be waiting to get in on some apr stage3 action as soon as I can. I guess i'm just never completely happy until the car is full blown ready to fly off the road.. lol 

I do miss these forums though. The S4 forums are filled with a bunch of newbs. for example I spoke with someone about future S4 modifications, and two of the members on AZ told me they hold the upper hand, and APR will have to do custom work for them because they have the fastest S4 in the country. I asked them what modifications there car has, and the answer I received was "APR software - 100 octane, and exhaust". And I lol. So you basically have over the counter software on your car, that I can go out and buy tomorrow and you hold the upper hand ? again. lol.


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

^^^ that's freakin hilarious.
I find that more frequently than you'd guess though when it comes to higher end cars. Example, this one Saturday at a local meet this guy spends 10 minutes telling me about all these custom things on his car, and then yesterday I asked offhand, "What's the bolt pattern of those?" And he looks at me with this dumbfounded expression, and says, "I have spacers."
Discussing further, I find that he doesn't even know what a bolt pattern is.
It was a Porsche, btw.


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

dsm1983 said:


> ^^^ that's freakin hilarious.
> I find that more frequently than you'd guess though when it comes to higher end cars. Example, this one Saturday at a local meet this guy spends 10 minutes telling me about all these custom things on his car, and then yesterday I asked offhand, "What's the bolt pattern of those?" And he looks at me with this dumbfounded expression, and says, "I have spacers."
> Discussing further, I find that he doesn't even know what a bolt pattern is.
> It was a Porsche, btw.


:laugh:

I miss this thread, so much useful and informative discussion going on. Maturity was definitely apparent in almost every post :thumbup:


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

mikeg6045 said:


> whats up,
> 
> yeah, kind of. we'll see what this summer brings. the car is fun, it looks good. Its fast, just very refined.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Be careful not to turn the S4 into an unrefined car though. For example a rattling single mass fly wheel does not fit the S4 personality IMHO. Anyway hope I'll get to see the beast at some point


----------

